# Italiano Svizzero



## Setwale_Charm

Potrebbe qualcuno spiegarmi le differenze significative regionali tra l`italiano dell`Italia e l`italiano svizzero?


----------



## tie-break

Ti direi semplicemente che l'italiano svizzero (o meglio il ticinese) è una variante del lombardo.
Per qualsiasi differenza fai sempre riferimento al lombardo.
Tuttavia ci sono alcune particolarità, me ne viene in mente una che mi ha colpito particolarmente : l'etichetta "azione" con il significato di "offerta promozionale" attaccata su dei prodotti in promozione in un supermercato  (penso che venga dal tedesco _aktion_).


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao! Penso che le differenze siano minime e riguardino solamente alcuni vocaboli.

Qui hai qualche esempio:
http://www.crcsoft.com/lessico/indicepersezioni.html


----------



## xeneize

Salve, non sono al corrente di differenze particolari tra l'italiano parlato in Italia e quello che si parla nel canton Ticino, però volevo specificare che il ticinese, ovviamente, è un'altra cosa e non è italiano.
Ossia, nel canton Ticino si parla italiano come lingua ufficiale, e ticinese come lingua popolare, che molti definiscono "dialetto", anche se linguisticamente viene considerato una variante della lingua lombarda (a sua volta chiamata "dialetto").
Il ticinese quindi non è imparentato con l'italiano, fa parte del gruppo linguistico gallo-italico, come il lombardo, il piemontese, etc., e non di quello italo-romanzo come il toscano.
Nel canton Ticino il ticinese è assai diffuso e molto usato, ma non è ufficiale.
È una situazione quindi simile, tanto per fare un esempio, a quella del Veneto o della Sicilia, piuttosto che a quella del Friuli o della Valle d'Aosta, essendo le lingue proprie di queste due ultime zone ufficiali o di minoranza.
Si possono trovare interessanti informazioni sul ticinese e sul lombardo su Wikipedia, mentre non mi pare ci sia ancora nessun articolo sull'italiano parlato nel Ticino.
Così su due piedi l'unica particolarità che ricordo è l'uso della forma _borgo_ e non _burgo_ nei nomi di città: gli svizzeri dicono e scrivono, per esempio, _Friborgo_.


----------



## bubu7

xeneize said:


> Il ticinese quindi non è imparentato con l'italiano fa parte del gruppo linguistico gallo-italico, come il lombardo, il piemontese, etc., e non di quello italo-romanzo come il toscano.


Quindi i dialetti lombardi e piemontesi non sarebbero imparentati coll'italiano?
Questa mi sembra proprio grossa...


----------



## DrLindenbrock

bubu7 said:


> Quindi i dialetti lombardi e piemontesi non sarebbero imparentati coll'italiano?
> Questa mi sembra proprio grossa...


 
Ciao! Scusate se mi intrometto, ma penso che volesse dire che non sono dialetti dell'italiano (toscano), e rimarcare il fatto che il toscano, il lombardo, il piemontese ecc. sono tutte lingue evolutesi dal latino parallelamente. Per dirlo in quattro righe. 

Volevo però tornare alla questione delle particolarità dell'italiano parlato in Svizzera.
In almeno un paio di occasioni ho incontrato su giornali svizzeri il verbo "brigare", nel senso di cercare di ottenere una carica pubblica, concorrere ad una carica pubblica.
Confesso che non l'ho dovuto cercare sul dizionario solo perché avevo già visto la parola in francese ed ho quindi dedotto il significato.
In ogni caso mi sono sentito un po' meno ignorante quando ho visto che per il DeMauro la parola è obsoleta in questa accezione.
D'altro canto, "brigare" non è fra le parole elencate sul link di Gabrigabri.
Boh, voi che ne dite? Su giornali italiani, vi capita spesso di leggere "brigare"? Io, pur sforzandomi di ricordare, direi quasi mai.


----------



## xeneize

Dipende da cosa si intende per "imparentati", mi sono espresso male, facevo riferimento soltanto a una parentela immediata, che accomuna le lingue neolatine dello stesso sottogruppo, sia italo-romanzo, come ibero-romanzo, etc.
Certo che in ogni caso sono imparentate in quanto lingue romanze, come anche l'italiano lo è con il francese, con il rumeno, etc.
Ma non per essere "dialetti" del toscano (!!) ovviamente...
Si possono chiamare _dialetti_ _lombardi_, perchè non esiste una _koiné_ lombarda, chiaramente precisando che il ticinese è un dialetto della lingua lombarda, non certo di quella toscana o italiana che dir si voglia.
Ovviamente, in quanto lingue neo-latine, la parentela c'è tutta, a prescindere dalle influenze che l'italiano può aver esercitato sul lombardo, piemontese, etc.
Insomma, sottoscrivo ciò che in due righe ha ben esposto Lindenbrock 

Quanto a _brigare_, il verbo l'ho sentito spesso anche in Sardegna, con l'accezione di _litigare_, però, che viene anch'essa data come arcaica o letteraria in alcuni dizionari.
Ci sono comunque altre accezioni, se non sbaglio, di _brigare_, che vengono citate senza ulteriori segnalazioni in certi vocabolari, ora non ricordo bene quali.
Penso che quindi, arcaico o meno, forse _brigare_ non possa essere considerato a tutti gli effetti un _ticinesismo_...
Saluti


----------



## bubu7

xeneize said:


> chiaramente precisando che il ticinese è un dialetto della lingua lombarda, non certo di quella toscana o italiana che dir si voglia.


Sì, caro xeneize, ora ho capito meglio quello che intendevi e, in linea di massima, sono d'accordo con te. 

Mi suona però un po' strana l'espressione "lingua lombarda". A mio parere è meglio parlare di dialetti (lombardo, toscano) e riservare il termine lingua e quelle realtà che, oltre a un riconoscimento politico, presentano caratteristiche di diffusione e di differenziazione notevole rispetto a quelle immediatamente vicine.
Forse, in Italia, si può parlare di lingua solo per il sardo (anche se parlare di dialetti non è sbagliato)... perché è molto _isolato..._ ma già per il siciliano no...


----------



## DrLindenbrock

xeneize said:


> Penso che quindi, arcaico o meno, forse _brigare_ non possa essere considerato a tutti gli effetti un _ticinesismo_...
> Saluti


 
Sì probabilmente non è un ticinesismo. Quello che mi chiedevo è se la parola, ormai arcaica in Italia (come anche tu sembri convenire) sia invece ancora di uso frequente in Svizzera (magari per influsso del francese), perlomeno nell'accezione che dicevo.
Quindi, non una "creazione" dell'italiano svizzero, ma semplicemente una "conservazione".
Saluti!


----------



## pomar

In un mio post cancellato non tutto era off-topic.
Infatti avevo scritto che per me l'uso di "brigare", nel senso di "brigare per ottenere qualcosa" (darsi da fare con sotterfugi e modi poco corretti) è tuttora piuttosto comune e diffuso in tutta Italia.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

pomar said:


> In un mio post cancellato non tutto era off-topic.
> Infatti avevo scritto che per me l'uso di "brigare", nel senso di "brigare per ottenere qualcosa" (darsi da fare con sotterfugi e modi poco corretti) è tuttora piuttosto comune e diffuso in tutta Italia.


 
Ah ok grazie! Non avevo avuto modo di leggerlo, perché era già stato cancellato. 
Sì certo esiste anche con accezione che hai segnalato ora, però devo dire che pur capendolo io non l'ho mai usato, e nemmeno sentito dire, ma solo letto.
Boh, forse dalle mie parti non si dice.
Tornando invece all'accezione di "concorrere ad una carica pubblica", questo mi pare in Italia sia desueto, no? Che ne pensi?


----------



## federicoft

DrLindenbrock said:


> Tornando invece all'accezione di "concorrere ad una carica pubblica", questo mi pare in Italia sia desueto, no? Che ne pensi?



Brigare non vuol dire "concorrere ad una carica pubblica", nemmeno in accezioni desuete.
Non è che semplicemente si trattava di un brigare _per ottenere_ una carica pubblica?


----------



## DrLindenbrock

federicoft said:


> Brigare non vuol dire "concorrere ad una carica pubblica", nemmeno in accezioni desuete.
> Non è che semplicemente si trattava di un brigare _per ottenere_ una carica pubblica?


 
Uhm può essere, sì! Andavo un po' a memoria...


----------



## mario realini

In Svizzera vige la cosiddetta territorialità delle lingue: cioè, di solito, una lingua ufficiale è l' unica in un dato territorio (al contrario di Alto Adige e Catalogna). In Ticino e in quattro valli  del Grigioni l' italiano è la  SOLA  lingua ufficiale (dal 1803). Differenze ?  Beh, i termini istituzionali sono adattati allo stato federale e al modello americano: dipartimento = ministero , per esempio. Poi qualche altro esempio: abitante di una valle "vallerano" e non valligiano, cittadino della Germania "germanico" e non tedesco, membro di un governo (sovente) = "magistato" , come in Germania, "pompieri" (di solito) e non vigili del fuoco, il classicissimo "azione" e non vendita promozionale. In Svizzera non si usano i termini "ragioniere" e "ragioneria" (non sappiamo esattamente il significato!...), provveditore agli studi, preside...
In generale poca roba: il frasario è in generale "lombardo" cosi come i nostri dialetti che però essendo più parlati sono in pratica un ..."italiano dialettizzato". Se interessano altri esempi sono a disposizione.


----------



## federicoft

Direi che la questione si può riassumere così: l'italiano è una _Dachsprache_, ovvero una lingua-ombrello utilizzata come lingua comune in un'area geografica (molto) più vasta di quella in cui sarebbe naturalmente lingua autoctona. Nei territori in cui l'italiano è lingua ufficiale si parla non ufficialmente un'ampia varietà di dialetti o lingue regionali (a seconda della propria opinione sull'argomento), anche molto diversi tra di loro e non mutualmente intellegibili con l'italiano standard, che convivono con esso a seconda dei registri e dei contesti, influenzando la fonetica e alcune strutture morfosintattiche con cui viene parlato localmente l'italiano standard. La Svizzera italiana non costituisce eccezione, e il dialetto locale è di tipo lombardo occidentale o insubre.

Inoltre, esiste una sola definizione di italiano standard o modello. Non è una lingua pluricentrica come lo sono per esempio l'inglese o il tedesco.

Con questi due concetti in mente, si può dire non solo che non esiste nessuna differenza tra italiano-italiano e italiano-svizzero, ma anche che non ha senso parlare di differenze orizzontali nell'italiano, ovvero di differenze tra varietà, proprio perché di varietà non ne esiste che una (con l'eccezione ricordata da mario realini di alcuni termini burocratici, dovuta chiaramente alle due diverse entità statuali cui si riferiscono).

Le differenze ci sono invece a livello verticale, ovvero tra italiano (utilizzato nei registri più formali/sorvegliati) e dialetto (utilizzato nei registri più informali). Ma queste riguardano allo stesso modo tutte le regioni italiane.


----------



## mario realini

federicoft said:


> Direi che la questione si può riassumere così: l'italiano è una _Dachsprache_, ovvero una lingua-ombrello utilizzata come lingua comune in un'area geografica (molto) più vasta di quella in cui sarebbe naturalmente lingua autoctona. Nei territori in cui l'italiano è lingua ufficiale si parla non ufficialmente un'ampia varietà di dialetti o lingue regionali (a seconda della propria opinione sull'argomento), anche molto diversi tra di loro e non mutualmente intellegibili con l'italiano standard, che convivono con esso a seconda dei registri e dei contesti, influenzando la fonetica e alcune strutture morfosintattiche con cui viene parlato localmente l'italiano standard. La Svizzera italiana non costituisce eccezione, e il dialetto locale è di tipo lombardo occidentale o insubre.
> 
> Inoltre, esiste una sola definizione di italiano standard o modello. Non è una lingua pluricentrica come lo sono per esempio l'inglese o il tedesco.
> 
> Con questi due concetti in mente, si può dire non solo che non esiste nessuna differenza tra italiano-italiano e italiano-svizzero, ma anche che non ha senso parlare di differenze orizzontali nell'italiano, ovvero di differenze tra varietà, proprio perché di varietà non ne esiste che una (con l'eccezione ricordata da mario realini di alcuni termini burocratici, dovuta chiaramente alle due diverse entità statuali cui si riferiscono).
> 
> Le differenze ci sono invece a livello verticale, ovvero tra italiano (utilizzato nei registri più formali/sorvegliati) e dialetto (utilizzato nei registri più informali). Ma queste riguardano allo stesso modo tutte le regioni italiane.


 

Perfetto !¨¨¨¨


----------



## Roberto1976

mario realini said:


> "pompieri" (di solito) e non vigili del fuoco


 
Io sono del Modenese (di Carpi, fra Modena e Mantova) e "vigili del fuoco" lo vedo solo scritto all'entrata della caserma e sulle loro autopompe! Altrimenti, nel parlato (e spesso anche nello scritto) usiamo quasi esclusivamente "pompieri"! 

Per curiosità, che termine usate al posto di "preside"?


----------



## mario realini

Roberto1976 said:


> Io sono del Modenese (di Carpi, fra Modena e Mantova) e "vigili del fuoco" lo vedo solo scritto all'entrata della caserma e sulle loro autopompe! Altrimenti, nel parlato (e spesso anche nello scritto) usiamo quasi esclusivamente "pompieri"!
> 
> Per curiosità, che termine usate al posto di "preside"?


 
Riguarda ovviamente solo il Ticino e le valli italofone del canton Grigioni: "preside" è il "direttore"...meglio, da alcuni anni, "direttore dell'istituto scolastico" . 
Occorre dire poi che la scuola, essendo una tipica competenza cantonale (in Svizzera vi sono 26 sistemi scolastici), ogni cantone (stato) ha, nelle altre lingue, definizioni differenti anche per il fatto che i compiti non sempre coincidono.


----------



## mario realini

mario realini said:


> Riguarda ovviamente solo il Ticino e le valli italofone del canton Grigioni: "preside" è il "direttore"...meglio, da alcuni anni, "direttore dell'istituto scolastico" .
> Occorre dire poi che la scuola, essendo una tipica competenza cantonale (in Svizzera vi sono 26 sistemi scolastici), ogni cantone (stato) ha, nelle altre lingue, definizioni differenti anche per il fatto che i compiti non sempre coincidono.


 
Un' aggiunta: in Svizzera il termine "direttore" è anche ufficialmente usato al posto di ministro:...per esempio
il "direttore del dipartimento delle istituzioni" è, in Ticino, il "ministro degli interni"!


----------



## Roberto1976

mario realini said:


> Riguarda ovviamente solo il Ticino e le valli italofone del canton Grigioni: "preside" è il "direttore"...meglio, da alcuni anni, "direttore dell'istituto scolastico" .
> Occorre dire poi che la scuola, essendo una tipica competenza cantonale (in Svizzera vi sono 26 sistemi scolastici), ogni cantone (stato) ha, nelle altre lingue, definizioni differenti anche per il fatto che i compiti non sempre coincidono.


 
Molto interessante!  Grazie mille.

Credo che, per le scuole elementari, diciamo anche noi "direttore" (riferendoci al direttore didattico, che dirige però un intero circolo didattico, e non solo una singola scuola). 



mario realini said:


> Un' aggiunta: in Svizzera il termine "direttore" è anche ufficialmente usato al posto di ministro:...per esempio
> il "direttore del dipartimento delle istituzioni" è, in Ticino, il "ministro degli interni"!


 
Interessantissimo!  Il "dipartimento" è un po' all'americana ma con "direttore" al posto di _secretary_.


----------



## mario realini

Roberto1976 said:


> Molto interessante!  Grazie mille.
> 
> Credo che, per le scuole elementari, diciamo anche noi "direttore" (riferendoci al direttore didattico, che dirige però un intero circolo didattico, e non solo una singola scuola).
> 
> 
> 
> Interessantissimo!  Il "dipartimento" è un po' all'americana ma con "direttore" al posto di _secretary_.


 

Si,  è certamente di origine americana in quanto lo stato federale svizzero (1848) è stato creato sul modello statunitense con la tipica caratteristica istituzionale della totale separazione dei poteri esecutivo e legislativo.


----------



## mario realini

mario realini said:


> Si, è certamente di origine americana in quanto lo stato federale svizzero (1848) è stato creato sul modello statunitense con la tipica caratteristica istituzionale della totale separazione dei poteri esecutivo e legislativo.


 

Un'altra caratteristica del "parlare ufficiale" in CH: nelle quattro lingue l'aggettivo "sovrano" (popolo sovrano) è sovente sostantivato. Per esempio nel comunicare il risultato di votazioni popolari è frequente dire: il sovrano ha deciso...cioè il popolo ha deciso....

Visto che proprio oggi sul "Corriere della Sera" c' era una lettera dedicata al termine "asilante"  segnalo questo neologismo svizzero che, però, viene da un po' di tempo sostituito con "richiedente l' asilo". Si tratta delle persone che tentano di ottenere l'asilo politico (... in realtà asilo "economico") nella Confederazione. Nella maggior parte dei casi vengono rimandati al loro Paese d'origine mancando i presupposti, appunto, "politici"....

Nell'uso comune vi sono poi, per esempio,  due termini usati in Italia e non in Svizzera. Il termine "ferie" nella Svizzera italiana è sempre sostituito da "vacanze". Un abitante di una valle... "valligiano" è definito in Svizzera "vallerano".
Una curiosità: "ragioneria" e "ragioniere" in Svizzera non esistono del tutto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mario realini said:


> Una curiosità: "ragioneria" e "ragioniere" in Svizzera non esistono del tutto.


A no? Come chiamate voi un ragioniere?


----------



## phiona

mario realini said:


> Una curiosità: "ragioneria" e "ragioniere" in Svizzera non esistono del tutto.


 E sì che di conti ve ne intendete.


----------



## mario realini

Non esiste la professione...Può essere definito "contabile" colui che ha fatto un'apprendistato di commercio (impiegato di commercio), con mansioni superiori una persona che ha frequentato una "scuola cantonale di commercio" (con maturità commerciale). Poi "economista" chi ha frequentato una facoltà di "economia" (San Gallo la più nota. Ma proprio ragioniere... non esiste.


----------



## laurentius87

Interessante anche perché in italiano d'Italia _economista_ non si riferisce (se non un po' scherzosamente) a chi è laureato in economia, designa proprio l'accademico.

_commercialista_ si dice?


----------



## mario realini

Commercialista nell'uso ufficiale e comune  no... In generale, in Svizzera, le professioni legate all'economia/finanza sono più specifiche e legate a uffici denominati con nomi inventati. I titolari, se sono accademici sono designati come "lic.oec."...cioè licenziati in economia. Spesso sono anche licenziati in legge ("lic.jur.") che fanno ...i "commercialisti". Il dottorato, qui, è obbligatorio solo per i medici.

Aggiungo che il termine "dottore" tanto usato in Italia, qui si usa raramente.


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> Aggiungo che il termine "dottore" tanto usato in Italia, qui si usa raramente.



Dici, in riferimento ai laureati in generale? 

Una differenza tra Italia e altre nazioni è che in Italia (ancora, a dispetto della riforma! ) a chi consegue la laurea viene conferito immediatamente il titolo di dottore... mentre in Svizzera (come in molti altri paesi) il titolo di dottore è quello che si ottiene dopo un Ph.D.


----------



## mario realini

Si è vero. Faccio un esempio: chi frequenta una facoltà medica delle cosiddette "arti sanitarie minori" (dentisti, veterinari, farmacisti) raramente consegue il dottorato. Sulle targhe si definiscono per es. medico dentista dipl. fed. (diplomato federale).


----------



## furs

Ma scusa il professionista che ti fa la dichiarazione dei redditi, come lo chiami? Ragioniere no, commercialista, no, allora?


----------



## mario realini

Le dichiarazioni dei redditi, di solito, si fanno a casa, o si danno da fare a un amico competente (gratis), se sono complicate si danno da fare a un "fiduciario", a una "società fiduciaria" . Occorre dire che il rapporto con lo Stato, con gli enti pubblici sono più diretti in Svizzera in quanto ci si sente parte integrante dello Stato. Poi pagare le tasse è il primo dovere di ogni abitante della CH, ma l'evasione fiscale NON è reato, così ci risparmiamo una "polizia fiscale"... Tornando a "ragioneria" e "ragioniere"... per noi sono, ti assicuro, termini distanti e un poco incomprensibili. Altro mondo il nostro.


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> Le dichiarazioni dei redditi, di solito, si fanno a casa, o si danno da fare a un amico competente (gratis), se sono complicate si danno da fare a un "fiduciario", a una "società fiduciaria" .



Il che può confondere ancora di più chi vive in Italia, perché le fiduciarie, per quel poco che so, hanno in Ticino anche il ruolo di quelle che in Italia sono chiamate "agenzie immobiliari".


----------



## mario realini

Le agenzie immobiliari sono soprattutto finalizzate alla compravendita di beni immobili, le fiduciarie si occupano di soldi (...alcuni anni fa anche un certo Tremonti aveva un ufficio a Lugano). I termini esatti mi sfuggono un po', in ogni caso i termini o le definizioni usate qui sono spesso traduzioni dal tedesco.


----------



## pantarhei

mario realini said:


> Le dichiarazioni dei redditi, di solito, si fanno a casa, o si danno da fare a un amico competente (gratis), se sono complicate si danno da fare a un "fiduciario", a una "società fiduciaria" . Occorre dire che il rapporto con lo Stato, con gli enti pubblici sono più diretti in Svizzera in quanto ci si sente parte integrante dello Stato. Poi pagare le tasse è il primo dovere di ogni abitante della CH, ma *l'evasione fiscale NON è reato,* così ci risparmiamo una "polizia fiscale"... Tornando a "ragioneria" e "ragioniere"... per noi sono, ti assicuro, termini distanti e un poco incomprensibili. Altro mondo il nostro.



anche se non è una domanda linguistica, ma in CH se uno non paga le tasse che succede?


----------



## mario realini

Se è un lavoratore dipendente ha un anno di tempo per regolare il conto, se non lo regola riceverà precetti esecutivi, poi eventualmente attestati di carenza beni fino al fallimento (personale o familiare). Un'evasione fiscale di un  indipendente, se scoperta, viene sanzionata con multe il cui pagamento può essere concordato, in pìù, evidentemente, il pagamento delle imposte "non pagate". L'evasione diventa reato solo se si configura una truffa. Con questo sistema la Svizzera fa a meno di una costosa polizia fiscale. Occorre dire che le tasse sono innanzitutto "cantonali" (completamente diverse per ognuno dei 26 Stati federati), poi comunali e, poi le più modeste, federali. La Svizzera (Confederazione), come tale, non incassa direttamente imposte dirette. Dell'operazione sono incaricati i cantoni. E' chiaro che con il sistema federale c'è una concorrenza fiscale interna: a Zugo (cantone più ricco) si paga più o meno la metà di chi abita nel canton Giura (cantone più "povero").


----------



## pantarhei

Ho capito! Grazie! Posso chiederti un'altra cosa? Ma nelle scuole svizzere, che lingua si usa? E' in base ai cantoni? O ogni scuola ha insegnamenti sia di tedesco che di francese (e ladino?)? Mi ha sempre affascinato questo plurilinguismo e non ho mai capito come la situazione realmente fosse (cioè, ogni abitante della Svizzera è in grado, se non di parlare tutte le lingue nazioniali, almeno di comprenderle?)

p.s. Io qualche volte guardo attraverso il satellite i due canali della televisione svizzera italiana, e raramente è capitato di sentire qualche parola usata in modo diverso che da noi. Ma altre volte, specie nelle interviste, i due interlocutori alternavano italiano e non tedesco ma un dialetto tedesco-italiano (possibile?)


----------



## mario realini

In Svizzera vige il cosiddetto "criterio della territorialità" cioè una lingua (e una sola) è quella ufficiale in un cantone, in un comune. Non si verificano cioè casi come l'Alto Adige (tedesco/italiano), Valle d'Aosta (francese/italiano), Catalogna-Baleari (catalano/castigliano) dove la lingua del posto è completata da quella "nazionale". In Ticino, per esempio, la lingua italiana è la sola ufficiale. Nessuno ha diritto di essere capito, poniamo, in tedesco. Eccezioni sono la città di Friburgo (bilingue francese/tedesco) e Bienne (tedesco/francese). Nel canton Grigioni una lingua che raggiunge il 40% di parlanti può essere definita "ufficiale". Le scuole non sono "svizzere" ma cantonali con organizzazioni anche molto diverse anche se si tende a un'armonizzazione. La lingua che si impara è, soprattutto, quella ufficiale. Per il tedesco: la Svizzera (Helvetia romana 20 secoli fa) non è mai stata "Germania", quindi il tedesco (della Germania) è solo scritto. Si parla SOLO dialetto (Schwitzerdütsch). In questo modo c'è un livellamento della parlata...: un manovale parla come un avvocato. Quanto al plurilinguismo: in Svizzera si sanno pù lingue che in altri Stati, ma la situazione non è eccezionale. L'italiano è parlato dal 6,5% degli abitanti (12% negli anni 70) ed è certamente in crisi anche per la pessima immagine che ha, in Svizzera, il Bel Paese.


----------



## pantarhei

Ma quindi il tedesco (di Germania tanto per intenderci) praticamente non viene parlato in Svizzera! Io credevo che la situazione fosse simile a quella dell'Austria  per il resto si posso capire, ma infatti io non ti ho neanche citatato l'italiano ma solo il tedesco e francese


----------



## furs

Beh, per la mia limitata esperienza, direi che quasi tutti gli svizzeri tedeschi parlano anche un buon hochdeutsch (che peraltro e' la lingua della TV, della scuola, dell'economia). Un po' come da noi fino a qualche anno fa (ma ancora in certe realta' locali, come il Veneto, Trieste, ecc,) quando tutti parlavano il proprio dialetto e anche l'italiano.


----------



## mario realini

furs said:


> Beh, per la mia limitata esperienza, direi che quasi tutti gli svizzeri tedeschi parlano anche un buon hochdeutsch (che peraltro e' la lingua della TV, della scuola, dell'economia). Un po' come da noi fino a qualche anno fa (ma ancora in certe realta' locali, come il Veneto, Trieste, ecc,) quando tutti parlavano il proprio dialetto e anche l'italiano.


 

Eh no! Assolutamente no. Non è proprio vero che tutti gli svizzerotedeschi parlano bene il buon tedesco. Chi lo parla lo parla in una versione svizzera (Schriftdeutsch/tedesco scritto). Alla radio e alla TV si parla solo dialetto. Eccezioni: i radio e telegiornali...ma la cronaca locale viene presentata in "dialetto". Lo Schwitzertütsch è più di un dialetto. Vorrei dire che sta al tedesco come il neerlandese (Olanda e Belgio) sta al tedesco. Il fatto è che lo Schwitzertüsch non è lingua ufficiale. Bisogna dire però che due dei massimi drammaturghi di lingua tedesca (Frisch e Dürrenmatt) sono Svizzeri e si esprimevano normalemente... in dialetto.



pantarhei said:


> Ma quindi il tedesco (di Germania tanto per intenderci) praticamente non viene parlato in Svizzera! Io credevo che la situazione fosse simile a quella dell'Austria  per il resto si posso capire, ma infatti io non ti ho neanche citatato l'italiano ma solo il tedesco e francese


 
Vorrei dire che non viene parlato o, se lo si fa, lo si fa con sforzo e contro voglia. La lingua tedesca, in Svizzera, è stata introdotta artificialmente dalla Riforma protestante con la traduzione della Bibbia ma non si è mai imposta veramente. Debbo dire che l' abbandono dell'Hochdeutsch è aumentato in Svizzera negli ultimi anni... e il dialetto va molto di moda! Però non è un problema grave: lo stato federale aiuta nel senso che, per esempio il Canton Ticino ha quasi tutte le competenze (essendo un vero Stato) salvo politica estera, difesa nazionale e dogane, quindi non è necessario sapere il tedesco nelle sue farie forme. Il plurilinguismo non è un grave problema, insomma!


----------



## annapo

silver frog said:


> Dici, in riferimento ai laureati in generale?
> 
> Una differenza tra Italia e altre nazioni è che in Italia (ancora, a dispetto della riforma! ) a chi consegue la laurea viene conferito immediatamente il titolo di dottore... mentre in Svizzera (come in molti altri paesi) il titolo di dottore è quello che si ottiene dopo un Ph.D.



Anche in molti altri paesi (oltre all'Italia) chi ha conseguito una laurea è un dottore. Qui in Ungheria, ad esempio, anche gli avvocati antepongono al cognome il titolo "dott" mentre in Rep Ceca sono "Dr" anche i farmacisti, e tutti gli altri laureati antepongono al nome una siglia di tre lettere es: NDR (le ultime due sono di solito dr, le prima dà una indicazione del settore).

Sono stata spesso in Canton Ticino per lavoro, molti anni fa. 

Sicuramente l'italiano parlato da uno svizzero italofono è comprensibile ad un italiano madrelingua, ma non sono del tutto d'accordo nel definirlo proprio "italiano". 
In realtà, l'italiano parlato dai molti svizzeri con cui ho avuto a che fare (peraltro gente di cultura) suonava un po' come "uno strano italiano" e a volte "un buffo italiano". 
L'effetto dipendeva da un uso del lessico diverso e da frequenti calchi linguistici dal francese e dal tedesco. 

Mi ricordo ancora la storia del *mancato omicidio* che per noi italiani era esilarante...
e che dire poi del fatto che, se un italiano va dal medico in canton Ticino, può trovarsi di fronte ad un serio professionista che con la solennità del caso gli annuncia che ha una *bagatella*?

e la "birra spinata"?


----------



## mario realini

Beh, si, è vero. L'influenza delle altre lingue nazionali esiste e la frontiera politica di Chiasso/Ponte Chiasso è più importante di quanto si creda. Anche gli articoli di giornale sono più asciutti, più tecnici e meno barocchi di quelli italiani. Gli specialisti della traduzioni affermano però che sono più facili da tradurre di quelli dei quotidiani italiani. Una notizia storica: la Repubblica e Cantone Ticino (nome ufficiale del mio Stato) è , scusa il bisticcio, il primo stato a introdurre nella Costituzione che la lingua ufficiale è l'italiano (dialetto toscano). Era il 1803...e l'Italia unita era ancora distante.
Ci sono, credo di averli già citati, termini che in Svizzera hanno significati diversi: "milizia", "di milizia" significa "non professionista", "non pagato", "non permanente" (riferito ai militari, ai politici, ai pompieri...).
Ma il caso più curioso è "azione" per dire "vendita propozionale"...è talmente corto e pratico questo termine che nessuno, ormai, si degna di cambiarlo o correggerlo...


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> Ci sono, credo di averli già citati, termini che in Svizzera hanno significati diversi: "milizia", "di milizia" significa "non professionista", "non pagato", "non permanente" (riferito ai militari, ai politici, ai pompieri...).
> Ma il caso più curioso è "azione" per dire "vendita propozionale"...è talmente corto e pratico questo termine che nessuno, ormai, si degna di cambiarlo o correggerlo...



"Parlamento di milizia" dev'essere una delle espressioni che più mi ha lasciata perplessa, in questo senso  In terra di Dante farebbe pensare a tutt'altro! 

Domanda: ma la patente di guida si chiama "licenza di condurre" in Svizzera e per "patente" si intende invece un diploma? Su questo punto ho un po' di confusione.

Altro termine dubbio: si usa "parchetto" o "parquet" per il pavimento di legno?


----------



## mario realini

E' vero che, in Italia, il termine "milizia" suono un po' male, qui invece è divenuto quasi ufficiale per definire professioni..."non professionistiche" come quelle che ho indicato. La patente di guida, in italiano, qui è definita licenza di condurre, patente è quella di insegnamento, per esercizi pubblici... Occorre dire che, sovente, le traduzioni dalla lingua principale (tedesco) sono difficili in quanto la lingua italiana dispone di molti meno vocaboli rispetto al tedesco e quindi ci si deve adattare. Un esempio: il termine "direttore generale", in italiano, nei Paesi di lingua tedesca viene definito ora con l'elegantissimo vocabolo composto "Geschäftführer"...Tradotto alla lettera significa "conduttore degli affari"...ovviamente improponibile in italiano (e ci teniamo i nostri direttori generali!)
Parquet= pavimento in legno, si usa spesso ma solo in francese. Segnalo che però, in francese, parquet significa soprattutto "foro" (termine giudiziario).


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> Parquet= pavimento in legno, si usa spesso ma solo in francese. Segnalo che però, in francese, parquet significa soprattutto "foro" (termine giudiziario).



E in Ticino allora come viene chiamato il pavimento di legno?


----------



## mario realini

*P*arquet....Occorre dire che spesso si usano nomi che si rifanno a un marchio...vale anche per materiali come esempio uno, esempio due,.....

*P*avimento di legno, si usa spesso

Già che ci sono segnalo che il termine "ferie", ...usatissimo in Italia, qui non viene mai usato (sembra un tedeschismo "Ferien"). Si usa solo vacanza, vacanze...


----------



## Azazel81

E quando noi diciamo "ho chiesto 2 settimane di ferie al mio capo" voi come dite? "ho chiesto 2 settimane di vacanze"?

O ancora: quando in via informale si parla di busta paga e di giorni "di ferie" voi dite "mi sono rimasti 3 giorni di vacanze da consumare entro la fine dell'anno"? Noi diremmo "mi sono rimasti 3 giorni di ferie da consumare...".

Mi incuriosisce molto questo discorso... avevo amici svizzeri (sia del canton ticino che non) che parlavano italiano. Con loro non ho mai avuto problemi di comprensione/incomprensione, ma ho notato anche io alcune differenze...

PS: meglio se fai un po' di edit e metti tutti i tuoi post consecutivi in uno solo... altrimenti i mod si inca**ano.


----------



## mario realini

Occorre dire che il ventennio fascista ha rovinato non poco i rapporti fra la Svizzera italiana (Ticino e le 4 valle italofone dei Grigioni). Non esagero affermando che le prevenzioni nei riguardi del Bel Paese ci siano sempre state nel dopoguerra. La distinzione, con una certa ostentazione, fra il nostro parlare o scrivere e quello "italiano" sono state confermate. Perdippiù l'appartenenza della Svizzera italofona ai cantoni svizzeri da cinque secoli (!!!) ha certamente codificato certi modi di dire. Voglio dire: la mentalità nostra è molto "svizzera", i rapporti con (per esempio) uomini politici italiani non ci sono mai stati veramente (ecc. Spadolini per motivi culturali). Poi...lo stato federale (assai diverso dal centralismo italiano) , il modello "americano" di Stato federale, la democrazia diretta, la convivenza con altre stirpi hanno pure condizionato anche la lingua. Adesso poi siamo in "guerra psicologica" con l'Italia dopo le mene antisvizzere di Tremonti & co. e la preferenza italiana per la Libia. Un "modello di vita" all'italiana sarebbe improponibile qui. Siamo oramai permeati da quella "svizzeritudine" di cui avevo parlato in precedenza. Anche nel linguaggio si cerca di evitare di conformarsi , in modo assoluto, a un modello italotoscano. A molti amici italiani piacciono molto, per esempio, definizioni quali: "gigante giallo" (la Posta), "gigante blu" (Swisscom), "gigante arancione" (Migros), autopostale (sost masch.)...
Torno a "ferie". Assolutamente non lo si usa. Si usa solo "vacanza"/e.


----------



## pantarhei

mario realini said:


> Già che ci sono segnalo che il termine "ferie", ...usatissimo in Italia, qui non viene mai usato (*sembra un tedeschismo "Ferien*"). Si usa solo vacanza, vacanze...



Io invece mi ero sorpreso quando avevo scoperto che in tedesco si usava l'_italico_ ferien!  Ma dopo tutto entrambi sono latinismi.


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> Adesso poi siamo in "guerra psicologica" con l'Italia dopo le mene antisvizzere di Tremonti & co. e la preferenza italiana per la Libia. Un "modello di vita" all'italiana sarebbe improponibile qui. Siamo oramai permeati da quella "svizzeritudine" di cui avevo parlato in precedenza.



Be', non vedo perché il Ticino dovrebbe "italianizzarsi", ovvero conformarsi al modello italico.  Ticino e Italia sono due nazioni diverse, e il fatto che le rispettive lingue siano abbastanza simili da essere chiamate entrambe italiano fa dimenticare che restano sempre e comunque due nazioni diverse, con culture diverse, valori diversi, storia diversa. 

Io ho profondo rispetto per queste differenze e apprezzo il coraggio con cui la Svizzera preserva il proprio senso nazionale e la propria "svizzerità" nonostante le pressioni politiche e economiche dei grandi blocchi come l'UE e capisco il senso di minaccia esterna che percepisce, ora specialmente.

Su una nota più linguistica, devo dire che mi è dispiaciuto invece aver notato un'insolitamente alta quantità di strafalcioni grammaticali nell'italiano scritto usato in Ticino da giornalisti, copywriter, etc (parlo di cartelli, confezioni di prodotti, pubblicità, etc)... errori che non credo siano imputabili alle differenze lessicali esistenti tra italiano svizzero e italiano d'Italia ma al fatto (presumo!) che spesso chi scriva questi testi non sia parlante madrelingua, ma magari parlante tedesco o francese. Quando parlo di errori mi riferisco a doppie usate a casaccio, C al posto Q e viceversa, frasi in italiano maccheronico che sembra più spagnolo, etc. E non un refuso ogni tanto, ma una quantità esasperante anche nella stessa frase! 

E' probabile, come penso, che sia perché a redigere questi testi siano spessisimo persone non madrelingua italiane (dove per madrelingua intendo ticinesi, non cittadini italiani!), ma l'impressione che dà a pelle è di lassismo linguistico e poca cura.  Il che stona tantissimo, a mio parere, con il modus "svizzero".  

Mi verrebbe da chiedere perché così poca cura nel redigere i testi in italiano rispetto alle traduzioni nelle altre lingue... considerato che l'italiano è una delle lingue ufficiali!


----------



## mario realini

Non sono d'accordo. Salvo in qualche caso l'italiano parlato e scritto è di buona qualità. Specialisti affermano che si possono trovare più errori in testi (di vario tipo) in Italia che qui. Scusa ma, da oltre 40 anni faccio il giornalista TV e di testi ne ho visti. Può darsi che sia una tua impressione. In ogni caso dove non dobbiamo prendere lezioni dall'Italia è nel linguaggio burocratico.., il "burocratese" italico è veramente ridicolo. Il nostro, se dovessi leggere qualche testo ufficiale è scritto in una normale lingua italiana.


----------



## pantarhei

Non capisco perché in Svizzera si dovrebbero fare più errori che in Italia..   Immagino che come impariamo noi l'ortografia e la grammatica _"corretta"_ a scuola, così succeda pure là! E le pubblicità saranno ormai tutte scritte con Open Office (o un altro prodotto molto più inutilmente costoso) quindi ogni eventuale refuso di battitura si neutralizzerebbe in ogni caso.


----------



## mario realini

Siamo un Paese serio dai !!!!! Non siamo un dettaglio della storia ma una vera nazione (la Repubblica e Cantone Ticino) che, per antica appartenenza al Ducato di Milano, ha l'italiano come lingua ufficiale.


----------



## pantarhei

Nessuno osava metterlo in dubbio!  

Mi viene da pensare a cosa potrebbe dire un inglese (britannico) se ascolta un americano, o anche se legge un giornale americano (parole dall'ortografia diversa, articoli a / an davanti all'h scambiati, vocaboli usati solo da quelle parti, costruzioni sintattiche invertite  come le negative retoriche, etc.)


----------



## mario realini

Dipende un po' dall' attività professionale di una persona... un letterato, uno specialista in materia è più sensibile a certe differenze. Un portoghese si accorgerà della differenza della lingua parlata in Brasile ma comprenderà, anche, che è un portoghese parlato da 160 milioni di abitanti. Curiosa la situazione in Canadà dove il francese parlato è simile a quello dei colonizzatori francesi di due secoli fa.


----------



## silver frog

pantarhei said:


> Non capisco perché in Svizzera si dovrebbero fare più errori che in Italia..



Neanche io, è per questo che mi ha sorpreso parecchio. Io non penso assolutamente che in Svizzera i parlanti italiani siano meno "istruiti" che in Italia, non ho motivo di dubitare della scuola in Ticino, di cui per altro ho sentito parlar bene.

E infatti, è questo il motivo per cui penso che i testi in questione siano scritti non da svizzeri di madrelingua italiana e che sia questo il motivo degli errori. Lungi da me insinuare che i Ticinesi non sappiano parlare la _loro_ lingua. Quello che mi sorprende invece è che molte traduzioni in italiano non vengano fatte fare a loro, ma a quelli che, a giudicare dalle traduzioni, sono parlanti di tedesco e francese, che usano male l'italiano. Questo è ciò di cui parlo. Evitiamo dunque i fraintendimenti spiacevoli.  (Mi rivolgo anche al Sig. Mario che mi pare si senta personalmente attaccato)

Non ho mai parlato di tv o libri e giornali (non ho mai visto la tv in Svizzera), nè sto parlando di differenze linguistiche riconducibili al dialetto ticinese o differenze di stile (tanto più che io personalmente preferisco di gran lunga lo stile sobrio e elegante usato dai giornali e dalla burocrazia in Ticino che l'orrido burocratese italiano o lo stile barocco-intellettualoide di molti giornalisti della terra italica).

Sto parlando di brutti errori di grammatica (e non semplicemente refusi) in manifesti pubblicitari, descrizioni di prodotti sulle rispettive confezioni, etc, che mi hanno sorpreso per l'insolita frequenza e quantità. Non credo sia una mia paranoia, perché altre persone di mia conoscenza e "neutrali" lo hanno notato a loro volta. 

Né è campanilismo.  Lungi da me. Io trovo tutti gli usi sgrammaticati di una data lingua un pugno in un occhio, che sia "Engrish" nei sottotitoli di un anime che guardo o un congiuntivo sbagliato in un articolo del Corriere della Sera.

Che poi il fatto che mi diano così fastidio sia una deformazione professionale, è un altro par di maniche.  Però oggettivamente, sono là stampati! Non me li sto immaginando.


----------



## mario realini

Negli ultimi tempi non mi è capitato di leggere testi sgrammaticati come detto sopra. Le traduzioni di grandi enti (ferrovia, posta, amministrazione federale, dogane, esercito ...) vengono fatte da appositi uffici composti ormai da specialisti e non più da hobbysti della lingua. Mi sembrano complessivamente ben fatti. Risulta chiaro (e qui mi ripeto) che una traduzione in lingua italiana per il 6,5% della popolazione comincia a pesare... e la lingua italiana (a differenza di castigliano e portoghese) non ha un "peso specifico" importante a livello internazionale. Anche gli italiani di 3.a generazione in Svizzera, oramai, non parlano (quasi) più la lingua di Dante. Quindi si è ormai giunti a una Svizzera in cui l'italiano è solo la lingua ufficiale del Canton Ticino e dei comuni delle valli Mesolcina, Calanca, Bregaglia e Poschiavo (questi ultimi nei Grigioni). Anche l'affermazione secondo cui l'italiano è una specie di "lingua franca" nei cantieri e nelle fabbriche svizzere non corrisponde alla realtà. Ufficialmente (e qui rischio di offendere molti cittadini italiani) la lingua italiana è ritenuta un idioma secondario di un "Paese in declino" (l'Italia) e perdippiù, negli ultimi tempi, nemico della Svizzera. Che dire, noi in Ticino e nei Grigioni ci teniamo l'italiano come nei secoli passati. Ma qui è un altro "mondo", con frontiere che non sono divenute tanto permeabili.


----------



## annapo

mario realini said:


> Beh, si, è vero. L'influenza delle altre lingue nazionali esiste e la frontiera politica di Chiasso/Ponte Chiasso è più importante di quanto si creda. Anche gli articoli di giornale sono più asciutti, più tecnici e meno barocchi di quelli italiani. Gli specialisti della traduzioni affermano però che sono più facili da tradurre di quelli dei quotidiani italiani...


 
C'è una cosa che non capisco... ma perchè tutti gli svizzeri italofoni si sentono sempre in dovere di precisare che gli articoli sono meno barocchi e i titoli più chiari o che questo o che quello (di analogo)? Non mi piace questo stare sempre a voler marcare una presunta superiorità di un tipo di italiano sull'altro. Personalmente credo che se qualcuno si senta così in dovere di sostenere una qualità superiore, è perchè in fondo voglia prima di tutto convincere se stesso... 

Comunque l'italiano è una lingua monocentrica, come ha detto giustamente qualcuno... non dimentichiamocelo nel fare commenti - da stranieri - su come gli italiani madrelingua parlano il loro idioma!



mario realini said:


> Ma il caso più curioso è "azione" per dire "vendita propozionale"...è talmente corto e pratico questo termine che nessuno, ormai, si degna di cambiarlo o correggerlo...


 
non lo trovo curioso per nulla. In magiaro, la lingua della repubblica d'Ungheria "svendita" od "offerta promozionale" si dice *Akciós.* In *italiano* diciamo "*sconto/i*". Altrettanto corto e pratico...


----------



## pantarhei

Io penso che qui non si stesse parlando di _superiorità_ di una o l'altra forma, ma semplicemente di _stilistiche_ differenti. I nostri giornali seguivano una certa tradizione retorica che con gli anni ha teso a svanire (sostituita ora da un italiano ango-maccheronico spesso ), la stampa italo-svizzera, forse complice anche la compresenza di modelli francesi e tedeschi molto meno _ciceroniani_ dei nostri, ha elaborato un modello a sé che non s'omologa al nostro. Ma non è mica una guerra a quale italiano sia meglio 

Per quanto riguarda il monocentrismo, mi permetterei di ricordare che a parte il caso della Svizzera, occorre tenere presente l'italiano di Malta (che non è affatto uguale all'italiano nostro). Nessuna offesa caro Mario, il Maltese (nel senso di siculo-arabo autoctono) è parlato da pochissime persone, quasi tutte madrelingua inglesi eppure è una delle lingue ufficiali dell'Unione Europea (con una marea di documenti tradotti dall'inglese ogni giorno e che nessun Maltese legge, preferendo accedere all'originale inglese). Noi non sentiamo affatto il pericolo di un declino della nostra lingua nei confronti dell'Europa, di cui ci sentiamo cittadini


----------



## annapo

mario realini said:


> Dipende un po' dall' attività professionale di una persona... un letterato, uno specialista in materia è più sensibile a certe differenze. Un portoghese si accorgerà della differenza della lingua parlata in Brasile ma comprenderà, anche, che è un portoghese parlato da 160 milioni di abitanti.


 

Non è proprio così. la lingua portoghese non si afferma per massa critica (milioni di parlanti) nè per centrismo dell'origine linguistica. Esiste una *união das comunidades de língua portuguesa* che raggruppa i lusofoni non solo di Portogallo e Brasile, ma anche di Angola, Capo Verde, Guinea Bissau, Sao Tomé e Principe, e Mozambico. Inoltre esiste una *Comunidade dos Países de Língua Portuguesa*, e un *Instituto Internacional da Língua Portuguesa (IILP),* che fra i suoi obiettivi ha: _a promoção e difusão do idioma comum da Comunidade._

I lusofoni sono fra i pochi popoli accomunati da una lingua, a tentare di darsi norme comuni per mantenere una certa uniformità linguistica. 

Per esempio hanno lungamente discusso di una riforma ortografica (che roa dovrebbe essere passata) che recepisce le variazioni di grafia che si sono diffuse fra i parlanti. E' ovvio che il portoghese del Brasile ha qualche differenza (specie di pronuncia) ma anche di lessico rispetto al portoghese di altre nazioni, ma è vero pure che già all'interno del Brasile da una parte all'altra non si parla lo stesso portoghese nello stesso modo.


----------



## mario realini

pantarhei said:


> Io penso che qui non si stesse parlando di _superiorità_ di una o l'altra forma, ma semplicemente di _stilistiche_ differenti. I nostri giornali seguivano una certa tradizione retorica che con gli anni ha teso a svanire (sostituita ora da un italiano ango-maccheronico spesso ), la stampa italo-svizzera, forse complice anche la compresenza di modelli francesi e tedeschi molto meno _ciceroniani_ dei nostri, ha elaborato un modello a sé che non s'omologa al nostro. Ma non è mica una guerra a quale italiano sia meglio
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il monocentrismo, mi permetterei di ricordare che a parte il caso della Svizzera, occorre tenere presente l'italiano di Malta (che non è affatto uguale all'italiano nostro). Nessuna offesa caro Mario, il Maltese (nel senso di siculo-arabo autoctono) è parlato da pochissime persone, quasi tutte madrelingua inglesi eppure è una delle lingue ufficiali dell'Unione Europea (con una marea di documenti tradotti dall'inglese ogni giorno e che nessun Maltese legge, preferendo accedere all'originale inglese). Noi non sentiamo affatto il pericolo di un declino della nostra lingua nei confronti dell'Europa, di cui ci sentiamo cittadini


 

I nostri sono discorsi "di lusso", certamente non da osteria. Possono interessare alcuni addetti ai lavori, non la gente comune. Nella Svizzera italiana ogni tanto ci si lamenta per la scarsa presenza di italofoni, per esempio, nell'amministrazione federale. Però si arriva sempre alla conclusione che, per poter far carriera, occorre sapere bene le due maggiori lingue nazionali. Anche con la traduzione simultanea , nel Parlamento federale i deputati ticinesi si esprimono (per essere più efficaci) nelle due maggiori lingue. Oramai la soluzione dell'inglese, come lingua di collegamento nella Confederazione, non appare più come soluzione improponibile, anzi...E' così, noi ci teniamo l'italiano, leggiamo Manzoni o Verga, non ci sarà certamente  una germanizzazione del sud delle Alpi elvetico e poi ?... Con il solo italiano non andiamo molto distanti. E' sempre stato così. Chi studia belle lettere va ..o all'Uni di Pavia o alla Cattolica di Milano. Gli altri studenti (se non vanno nelle mini facoltà ticinesi) si recano oltre San Gottardo dove occorre "arrangiarsi" in tedesco o in francese.

Vorrei precisare il nome ufficiale il mio Paese nelle lingue ufficiali (e non).
Quando, nel 1848, venne costituito lo "stato federale" (sul modello USA) che è ancora quello di adesso, si dovette decidere una nuova definizione ufficiale. Per ragioni solo storiche si continuò a usare il temine "confederazione" anche se non più esatto.

Schweizerische Eidgenossenschaft (tedesco)
Confédération suisse (francese)
Confederazione svizzera (italiano)
Cunfederaziun svizra (reto romancio)

Si dovette scegliere anche un nome semplificato, semplicemente con la trasformazione dell'aggettivo svizzero in sostantivo. Però, dato che nella Confederazione tante cose sono diverse e "speciali" in tedesco al posto di un normale nome di genere neutro e senza articolo, si scelse un nome femminile da scrivere con l'articolo: die Schweiz. Poi in francese Suisse, in italiano Svizzera, in retoromancio Svizra. 
Per motivi di semplificazione si coniò anche une definizione in latino: Confoederatio helvetica (Confederazione svizzera) e Helvetia (Svizzera) . Il termine latino deriva dalla popolazione (gli Elvezi) sconfitti da Giulio Cesare. E' da evitare (perché non ha senso) la definizione molto in uso in Italia di "Confederazione elvetica" e, in generale, dell'aggettivo "elvetico".
Sempre più spesso, per motivi pratici, è stata ufficializzata la definizione inglese: "Swiss confederation". Switzerland, negli Stati Uniti, è sovente tradotto con "Swiss" (dal francese Suisse). La lingua inglese appare anche, da qualche anno, sugli aerei delle Forze aeree svizzere : "Swiss air force".


----------



## annapo

mario realini said:


> Ufficialmente (e qui rischio di offendere molti cittadini italiani) la lingua italiana è ritenuta un idioma secondario di un "Paese in declino" (l'Italia) e perdippiù, negli ultimi tempi, nemico della Svizzera. Che dire, noi in Ticino e nei Grigioni ci teniamo l'italiano come nei secoli passati. Ma qui è un altro "mondo", con frontiere che non sono divenute tanto permeabili.


 

Che colossale sciocchezza considerare l'Italia un paese in declino! Mi sembra indice di notevole miopia culturale. Prima che in Ungheria, ho vissuto in vari paesi davvero importanti, quali gli States, la Russia, il Giappone. In questi paesi a cui non manca certo cultura, ricchezza, stimoli e multiculturalismo, l'Italia è venerata come fosse un "paese delle meraviglie" e moltissime persone anche comuni, studiano a proprie spese e nel proprio tempo libero l'italiano, col desiderio di visitare il Belpaese e magari di stabilirvisi.

L'Italia è sinonimo ovunque di arte, cultura, artigianato di altissimo livello (made in Italy), ottima cucina e tradizione enologica eccezionale. Ma come si fa a definirlo un paese in declino?


----------



## SPQR Etruria

Anche io ho notato un' anomalia rispetto all' italiano parlato in Italia, ciò è avvenuto qualche annetto fa mentre mi trovavo in un autogrill ticinese; quando mi sono recata verso i bagni ho notato questa parola: *Acquazzone.*
Non mi ricordo esattamente cosa stesse a indicare, non mi ricordo se si riferiva alle docce che delle volte si possono trovare negli autogrill, o al luogo di wc/toilette propriamente detto, forse qualche Svizzero italofono del forum mi può aiutare a far luce su questo mio dubbio.


----------



## Azazel81

tie-break said:


> l'etichetta "azione" con il significato di "offerta promozionale" attaccata su dei prodotti in promozione in un supermercato  (penso che venga dal tedesco _aktion_).


 
Giusto per la cronaca, anche in Croato si usa il termine "Akcija" (pronuncia approssimativa: 'Aktzja) per "offerta promozionale/saldi". Eppure non ha derivazioni dal tedesco. Semmai, entrambi le lingue hanno subito influenze dal latino (credo che oltre alla presenza delle declinazioni sia l'unico punto in comune tra le due lingue).


----------



## mario realini

SPQR Etruria said:


> Anche io ho notato un' anomalia rispetto all' italiano parlato in Italia, ciò è avvenuto qualche annetto fa mentre mi trovavo in un autogrill ticinese; quando mi sono recata verso i bagni ho notato questa parola: *Acquazzone.*
> Non mi ricordo esattamente cosa stesse a indicare, non mi ricordo se si riferiva alle docce che delle volte si possono trovare negli autogrill, o al luogo di wc/toilette propriamente detto, forse qualche Svizzero italofono del forum mi può aiutare a far luce su questo mio dubbio.


 

Mi risulta che "acquazzone" venga usato solo per "scroscio violento e prolungato di pioggia".....


----------



## mario realini

Ai mondiali sudafricani la nazionale della Germania si sta comportando piuttosto bene. Qui, in Ticino (o Grigioni italiano), i giocatori sono "germanici" e a noi sembra strano (ma non poi tanto) che in radio/TV italiani si chiamino solo "tedeschi"...


----------



## furs

Punto interessante.  Credo di poter ascrivere la riluttanza dei media italiani a definire 'germanico' qualsiasi cosa abbia a che vedere con la Germania al fatto che ai tempi del 'buonanima' germanico era l'aggettivo ufficiale che doveva sempre essere usato in riferimento all'alleato. Ovviamente, voi elvetici non avendo vissuto tale epoca, non avete remore in tal senso...


----------



## mario realini

Certamente, ma qui in Svizzera, viene definito "tedesco" colui che parla (come lingua madre) la lingua tedesca. Quindi sono "tedeschi" la maggioranza degli svizzeri, i germanici, gli austriaci, parte dei belgi e, più raramente, lussemburghesi, olandesi e belgi fiamminghi.


----------



## facciadipietra

Segnalo qui una delle concrete particolarità dell'italiano parlato in Svizzera che tempo fa suscitò il mio interesse, e di cui mi pare non si sia ancora parlato: anche nelle trasmissioni radiofoniche ufficiali si dice "*la *meteo" e non "il meteo" come in Italia. Chiara l'influenza del francese, ma quello che vorrei sapere è se c'è qualcuno da qualche parte anche in Italia che usa meteo al femminile.


----------



## furs

Io (ma devo dire che anch'io sono influenzato dal francese -- e' una storia lunga).


----------



## mario realini

Chiederò al mio collega (responsabile) della meteo perché si usa qui il femminile. Nel passato si era sempre detto "la previsione del tempo/meterologica", al femminile dunque...

P*** B***, responsabile della nostra meteo dice che, effettivamente , è giusto al maschile IL METEO... Mi spiegherà poi perché qui si usa il femminile (una storia lunga dice...)


----------



## marco.cur

A rigore meteo è solo un prefisso, e quindi il genere si accorda alla parola che segue. Anche qui in passato si parlava di previsioni del tempo o previsioni meteorologiche.

Ultimamante si sta assitendo a una graduale ma inesorabile semplificazione della lingua. Succede solo in Italia o è un fenomeno comune? Sarà colpa della crisi e della conseguente tendenza al risparmio?


----------



## facciadipietra

Beh, è da molto tempo che _meteo _è una parola autonoma in italiano come in altre lingue, anche se in italiano meno che in francese si tende ad abbreviare le parole. Davvero nessuno avrebbe tempo di parlare quotidianamente di "bollettino meteorologico". È appunto questo il termine che all'inizio si è sottinteso in italiano, mentre in francese non è difficile immaginare che all'inizio sia stata considerata un'abbreviazione di "meteorologia" (come _*la *radio_ viene da _radiofonia_) o di "previsione meteorologica".

Edit: grazie ai link segnalati in un altro thread, che prima non avevo visto, ho scoperto adesso questa pagina dove si affronta la questione: http://sites.google.com/site/elvetismi/m


----------



## mario realini

Sento sovente nei programmi RAI il verbo "crescere" usato transitivamente: Io ho "cresciuto" i figli. Che dite? Qui nella Svizzera italiana si usa, nel caso specifico, "allevare" i figli. In dialetto (lombardo) : "tirà sü i fiöö"....


----------



## mario realini

Può capitare che termini nelle lingue ufficiali svizzere vengano usati con un significato un po' diverso. Per esempio:
"periferia", in Svizzera, non assume mai quel significato un poco negativo del normale uso in Italia. Le regioni periferiche, nella Confederazione, sono di solito belle e molto vivibili, le periferie cittadine non sono posti degradati ma sovente ricchi e lussuosi.

"primitivo" viene usato spesso come "originario". La Svizzera primitiva è nient'altro che l'insieme dei cantoni di Uri, Svitto, Nidvaldo e Obvaldo senza dare una connotazione "negativa", anzi...


----------



## marco.cur

Nemmeno in Italia periferia ha un significato negativo, e a dire il vero neanche positivo. Il fatto che le zone periferiche siano più o meno prestigiose o appettibili penso che riguardi più altre discipline che non l'uso della lingua. Giova ricordare a questo proposito che le realtà urbanistiche in Italia sono molto variegate. Milano, Roma, Torino e Napoli per esempio sono completamente diverse da Aosta, Udine, Cagliari e Canicattì.

Primitivo in senso negativo è solo una delle diverse accezioni del termine; cfr. primitivo nel Treccani (on line).


----------



## mario realini

Beh, la "periferia" di Milano non è quella (milionaria, detta Costa d'oro)) di Zurigo!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Alla periferia orientale di Genova invece, per dirne una, ci abitano i miliardari (in euro). Addirittura quelli di Zurigo ci vengono in vacanza! 
La realtà è che, anche a sud delle Alpi, _periferia_ significa "lontano dal centro", e basta. Per dire altro, si aggiungono degli aggettivi: _periferia degradata_ per esempio.

Se era l'ennesimo assist camuffato da appunto linguistico per spalare concime sulla realtà italiana, in questo caso constatiamo con un ghigno furtivo che il tiro è finito clamorosamente in tribuna. Sarebbe bene che quest'abitudine si perdesse, non tanto perché vogliamo essere difensori di cause vinte o perse, quanto perché semplicemente non è il tema di questo forum; e ci si limitasse invece a discutere esclusivamente dell'aspetto luinguistico.


----------



## mario realini

Sono un po' deluso da ragionamenti simili. Io amo la Svizzera e vorrei contribuire a farla conoscere agli italiani anche dal punto di vista della lingua. Vabbè, se disturbo,...rientro nei miei meravigliosi confini. Peccato !


----------



## MünchnerFax

Pensa come siamo delusi noi quando vediamo a volte che le interessanti differenze linguistiche sono il paravento per una frecciatina contro il vostro vicino di sotto...  Peccato, appunto.


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> Sono un po' deluso da ragionamenti simili. Io amo la Svizzera e vorrei contribuire a farla conoscere agli italiani anche dal punto di vista della lingua. Vabbè, se disturbo,...rientro nei miei meravigliosi confini. Peccato !



Ci sono molti svizzeri in questo forum, che contribuiscono da tempo in modo costruttivo e amichevole, per la qual cosa basta veramente poco: restare in tema con gli obbiettivi del forum. 

Il fraintendimento qui è che questo forum non è un campo per battaglie personali come insegnare agli altri quanto un paese sia bellissimo o meno... questo è un forum esclusivamente di linguistica, e questioni sociali, politiche, etc non sono gradite, non perché non lecite o non interessanti ma perché fuori tema. (Ci sono altri forum per discussioni più ad ampio raggio e confronti tra Svizzera e altri paesi. Se ti interessa, ti mando i link. Tra l'altro gli utenti ticinesi sono pochissimi in questi forum e il loro punto di vista sarebbe molto gradito)

Per tornare in tema, a me interesserebbe molto anche entrare in merito ai dialetti, un tema amplissimo e secondo me di grande stimolo. Per esempioin che modo cambiano i dialetti man mano ci si allontana dal confine con la Lombardia e ci si avvicina ai confini con gli altri cantoni? 
Fino a che punto i dialetti del nord della Lombardia sono mutualmente intelligibili con quelli del Ticino? E cose simili


----------



## elena73

Io mi sono fermata a Bellinzona (scendendo dalla Germania) ad Aprile. Ho avuto la netta sensazione che fosse tutto così simile, ma tutto così diverso... 

Per me è stato proprio 'strano' leggere quei cartelli che sembravano italiano, ma che in fondo non lo erano completamente. Anche le altre persone che erano con me hanno avuto la stessa sensazione. 
Tipo nel parcheggio c'era scritto ''Parcheggio collettivo'', mentre in Italia ci sarebbe stata solo la P blu e non una scritta così (scusate ma personalmente, PERSONALMENTE mi sono sentita proprio 'stordita', ho viaggiato moltissimo nel mondo, ma è stato proprio strano). 

Forse l'impressione è simile per i madrelingua Inglese-Americano che leggono l'Inglese-Britannico (e viceversa). Deve essere così, chissà...


----------



## silver frog

elena73 said:


> Tipo nel parcheggio c'era scritto ''Parcheggio collettivo'', mentre in Italia ci sarebbe stata solo la P blu e non una scritta così



In realtà anche in Svizzera si usa la P su campo blu per indicare genericamente tutti i parcheggi.

La scritta parcheggio collettivo ha un suo perché, è usata per indicare nello specifico quei parcheggi a pagamento in cui c'è un singolo parchimetro per tutti i posti, una pratica comune in SVizzera. In pratica, invece di dover comprare un tagliandino e esporlo nella vettura, o inserire il gettone nel parchimetro singolo del posto che occupi (ovvero ci vuole un parchimetro per ogni posto auto), in Svizzera il singolo posto auto è contrassegnato da un numero per terra. Al momento di pagare, ognuno digita nel parchimetro il numero del parcheggio occupato e inserisce il denaro, ed è fatta. Per fare un controllo se i parcheggio è stato pagato, basta digitare il numero del posto.


----------



## elena73

silver frog said:


> In realtà anche in Svizzera si usa la P su campo blu per indicare genericamente tutti i parcheggi.
> 
> La scritta parcheggio collettivo ha un suo perché, è usata per indicare nello specifico quei parcheggi a pagamento in cui c'è un singolo parchimetro per tutti i posti, una pratica comune in SVizzera. In pratica, invece di dover comprare un tagliandino e esporlo nella vettura, o inserire il gettone nel parchimetro singolo del posto che occupi (ovvero ci vuole un parchimetro per ogni posto auto), in Svizzera il singolo posto auto è contrassegnato da un numero per terra. Al momento di pagare, si digita nell parchimetro il numero del tuo parcheggio e il denaro, ed è fatta. Per fare un controllo se i parcheggio è stato pagato, basta digitare il numero del posto.



Grazie per la spiegazione. 
Il mio punto era però: ''parcheggio collettivo'' è una scritta che in Italia non si trova. La scritta in quel modo sembra proprio 'prodotta' utilizzando parole italiane per creare un'espressione che alle orecchie di tutto il gruppo con cui ero suonava proprio strana. 
''Parcheggio collettivo''? Si, ok, intendi ''quello'', ma me lo devi spiegare... 

Lo puoi scrivere, puoi anche scrivere ''parcheggio automobilistico'', ma in italiano non è idiomatico, suona strano... E un parcheggio a pagamento si chiama 'parcheggio a pagamento' in Italia, ovvio.
E' solo un piccolo esempio, ma immagino ce ne siano un'infinità. 

Per questo ritengo che il parallelo con l'inglese abbia un suo senso...


----------



## silver frog

Sì, ho capito il tuo discorso...  però si tratta di un caso particolare. L'espressione "parcheggio collettivo" non è sinonimo di "parcheggio a pagamento" in Svizzera. E' solo la definizione di uno specifico tipo di parcheggio a pagamento (ce ne sono altri), quello, appunto, col parchimetro collettivo.  Ci sono anche i parcheggi definiti semplicemente parcheggio a pagamento.

Ma concordo che in Italia non l'ho mai visto/sentito, anche se devo aggiungere che per l'appunto non ho mai visto questo tipo di parcheggio in Italia.


----------



## elena73

Non mi sembra un caso 'particolare' nel senso che uno può intendere nella pratica quello che vuole, ma 'collettivo' in italiano è traducibile al limite con 'pubblico' (al limite, per associazione) e così lo avevamo interpretato noi, di sicuro il concetto di collettivo non ha a che fare con ''a pagamento'', in italiano non si capirebbe il senso e anche noi non l'abbiamo capito.


----------



## silver frog

Collettivo, come lo interpreto io (da parlante di madrelingua italica, non elvetica ), si riferisce al fatto che il medesimo parchimetro è usato da tutti coloro che usufruiscono del parcheggio (tutti i posti auto, invece che un parchimetro per ogni posto). Poi magari aspettiamo delucidazioni dai locali  

Diciamo che benché in Italia non l'abbia mai sentito, gli trovo comunque un senso. Più incomprensibile per me da parlante italica è capire perché mai per esempio le "cartellette" o "bustine" (che sono per l'appunto piccole cartelle o piccole buste) si chiamino "mappette" in Svizzera. Differenze d'uso simili, come dicevi tu, alle differenze tra BE e AE.  

All'inizio ha un effetto strano, perché ti sembra la tua lingua ma molte parole non hai idea di cosa vogliano dire. Ma ci si fa in fretta l'abitudine a queste varianti lessicali. Alla fine mi sembra comparabile alla situazione nella penisola stessa, dove località diverse hanno usi lessicali diversi (in Toscana stessa si usano comunemente parlando in italiano delle parole che non sono affatto familiari ai parlanti italiani di altre regioni... e lo stesso si può dire di altre aree  ) Almeno, avendo vissuto in regioni diverse in Italia questa è stata la mia sensazione in Ticino.  

Tra l'altro, noto che i parlanti ticinesi comprendano comunque il lessico alternativo italico: loro lo chiamano natel, ma ti capiscono se dici cellulare; in ufficio ti parlano di mappette ma quando le compri sulla confezione spesso c'è scritto cartellette.. e anche se la cassiera ti chiede di inserire il nip, sul lettore leggi "inserire il pin". 

Quindi c'è un po' di convivenza lessicale, nella misura in cui forse molti prodotti gli arrivano comunque dall'Italia (non penso ci sia abbastanza mercato locale da giustificare di "tradurre in italiano elvetico" prodotti che arrivano con le scritte italiane dall'Italia), o almeno questa è la spiegazione che trovo io. 
Sembra che quando il prodotto sia locale, il lessico puramente elvetico riemerga (una tariffa  per telefonia mobile parlerà di natel, non cellulare... almeno questo è quello che ho notato).

Per contro, ovviamente in suolo italiano nessuno capirebbe una parola "svizzera" in alternativa a quella italiana.  A questo proposito sarebbe interessante sapere da qualche ticinese/grigionese come si sia trovato a comunicare in Italia (tralasciando le questioni culturali e concentrandoci solo su quella puramente lessicale ;P ).


----------



## elena73

silver frog said:


> Collettivo, come lo interpreto io (da parlante di madrelingua italica, non elvetica ), si riferisce al fatto che il medesimo parchimetro....
> 
> Se un madrelingua ha bisogno di interpretare una parola di uso comunissimo (riferita ad un parcheggio) vuol dire che qualcosa non quadra.. che non è un uso normale.
> 
> ......è capire perché mai per esempio le "cartellette" o "bustine" (che sono per l'appunto piccole cartelle o piccole buste) si chiamino "mappette" in Svizzera.
> 
> Su questo ho dei sospetti io: cartellina in tedesco si dice Mappe (die Mappe), pensa che giro... E' esattamente a queste parole che mi riferivo.
> 
> Differenze d'uso simili, come dicevi tu, alle differenze tra BE e AE.
> All'inizio ha un effetto strano, perché ti sembra la tua lingua ma molte parole non hai idea di cosa vogliano dire.
> 
> Per me ti giuro che è stato davvero scioccante  , come scoprire all'improvviso una realtà parallela, davvero! Sicuramente poi dipende proprio da me... io ho bisogno per carattere di vedere le cose al loro posto.
> 
> Considera anche che un madrelingua BE fin da piccolo è esposto all'AE, è una cosa 'graduale', sa che esiste... io invece quel giorno ho scoperto all'improvviso qualcosa che non sospettavo!
> I parlanti diciamo di 'italiano elvetico' (che ovviamente è quasi uguale!!) sono relativamente pochi (e tra l'altro in un territorio direttamente confinante con l'Italia).
> Immagino che SE si trattasse di una nazione geograficamente distaccata, con milioni di parlanti, l'italiano locale prenderebbe chi sa quali strade... Sarebbe un esperimento interessante... Sai, come un'evoluzione parallela in un'altra specie...
> 
> Insomma all'improvviso ho capito come si possa sentire uno spagnolo che va in Messico, chiede un 'boli' (penna) e nessuno lo capisce (è successo a me, è stato terribile)!! Mi mette tensione!! Eh, non ci posso far niente...
> 
> Però il procedimento è lo stesso.


----------



## mario realini

Uno svizzero di lingua italiana che si reca in Italia non si trova certamente a disagio a causa della lingua. Direi che le maggiori differenze riguardano i termini (molto) diversi per definire enti, uffici realtà istituzionali. Per il restootrei dire che a me risulta, per es.,  fastidiosa la parola "bagno" al posto di "gabinetto", "utilizzo" al posto di "uso" ma sono piccolezze. E' anche vero che i colleghi della RAI (ente assolutamente "romano") parlano con un linguaggio un poco diverso da quello normalmente usato al nord dell'Italia. Visto che ieri era "Ferragosto": il termine tutto italiano viene usato al sud delle Alpi svizzero con un altro significato. Il "ferragosto" (con l' "f" minuscola) è il momento, con successiva festa, in cui in un cantiere edile si arriva...  a tetto. Si mette un ramoscello e una bandiera ... e si fa festa. Il Ferragosto italiano, a nord di Ponte Chiasso, non è motivo di vacanze speciali anche per il fatto che nella maggior parte dei Paesi d'Europa le scuole sono già aperte.


----------



## elena73

mario realini said:


> Per il resto potrei dire che a me risulta, per es.,  fastidiosa la parola "bagno" al posto di "gabinetto".
> 
> Gabinetto per ''bagno'' in italiano è una parola antica, esiste ancora, ma ha attualmente una connotazione un po' negativa. Evito a casa di un amico di dire ''Dove hai il gabinetto?'', stonerebbe un po'.
> 
> Visto che ieri era "Ferragosto": il termine tutto italiano viene usato al sud delle Alpi svizzero con un altro significato. Il "ferragosto" (con l' "f" minuscola) è il momento, con successiva festa, in cui in un cantiere edile si arriva...  a tetto. Si mette un ramoscello e una bandiera ... e si fa festa.
> 
> Che strano! E' proprio a questi tipi di uso che mi riferivo. Comunque l'originale latino ''Feriae Augusti'' si riferisce al senso che si è mantenuto in italiano. Chissà l'altro significato da cosa deriva, mah...
> 
> Il Ferragosto italiano, a nord di Ponte Chiasso, non è motivo di vacanze speciali anche per il fatto che nella maggior parte dei Paesi d'Europa le scuole sono già aperte.



Gli altri facciano quello che vogliono, rinunciare alle ferie di Ferragosto per me sarebbe un enorme problema (Ferragosto in Italia è una festa sacra, di cui beneficiamo tutti, ci sono aziende che ti danno le ferie solo in questo periodo, quando anche tutti gli altri sono chiusi).


----------



## mario realini

Il ferragosto "ticinese" avveniva, in un lontano passato, per... Ferragosto. Mettere il tetto a una casa voleva dire poter continuare a lavorare all'interno dell'edificio anche in mesi più freddi e con maggiori precipitazioni. In più: al centro o al nord dell'Europa il "Ferragosto" è ... Pentecoste. Per noi è difficile far capire a un italiano cos'è il "Lunedì di Pentecoste". Sono usi secolari che hanno condizionato e condizionano ancora, periodi di lavoro, calendari scolastici e vacanze.


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> Visto che ieri era "Ferragosto": il termine tutto italiano viene usato al sud delle Alpi svizzero con un altro significato. Il "ferragosto" (con l' "f" minuscola) è il momento, con successiva festa, in cui in un cantiere edile si arriva...  a tetto. Si mette un ramoscello e una bandiera ... e si fa festa. Il Ferragosto italiano, a nord di Ponte Chiasso, non è motivo di vacanze speciali anche per il fatto che nella maggior parte dei Paesi d'Europa le scuole sono già aperte.



Non ho capito bene... domenica (15 agosto) era festa, comunque anche in Ticino. C'erano anche i fuochi d'artificio qui in città. Era la festa (cattolica) dell'Assunzione, no?


----------



## mario realini

Sì, certo, nei cantoni cattolici la solennità dell'Assunzione è in ogni caso giorno festivo. Popolarmente, in Ticino, la festa viene anche definita "la festa della Madonna d'Agosto". Il termine Ferragosto viene usato solo se riferito a qualcosa che riguarda l'Italia.


----------



## infinite sadness

Esatto, era proprio quello che volevo dire io.


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> Uno svizzero di lingua italiana che si reca in Italia non si trova certamente a disagio a causa della lingua.



Ma uno svizzero (di lingua italiana) in visita in Italia che si recasse in *drogheria *non resterebbe deluso/sorpreso/perplesso a scoprire che in Italia ci si vende _prodotti alimentari_... non prodotti _farmaceutici/cosmetici/erboristeria_?


----------



## mario realini

Probabilmente si. Il bellissimo termine droghiere/drogheria, qui in Svizzera non viene più usato da vari decenni. Direi che era già desueto quando frequentavo le elementari negli anni 50.


----------



## elitaliano

silver frog said:


> Ma uno svizzero (di lingua italiana) in visita in Italia che si recasse in *drogheria *non resterebbe deluso/sorpreso/perplesso a scoprire che in Italia ci si vende _prodotti alimentari_... non prodotti _farmaceutici/cosmetici/erboristeria_?


 
Non si finisce mai di imparare.
A Bolzano per drogheria si intende dettaglio di detersivi, cosmetici, erboristeria, igiene alla persona.
E nel resto d'Italia cosa si vende in drogheria?
E in Ticino i termini quali sono, allora?


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> Probabilmente si. Il bellissimo termine droghiere/drogheria, qui in Svizzera non viene più usato da vari decenni. Direi che era già desueto quando frequentavo le elementari negli anni 50.



A Lugano molte insegne lo riportano a tutt'ora, infatti se non l'avessi visto ripetutamente nelle insegne in giro, non avrei mai saputo che questo termine avesse un significato diverso in Ticino rispetto all'Italia.

Anche se vedo con altrettanta frequenza lo stesso genere di negozi con l'insegna "farmacia", al punto che mi chiedevo se esiste una qualche distinzione formale in Ticino tra una drogheria e una farmacia o siano invece sinonimi...



elitaliano said:


> Non si finisce mai di imparare.
> A Bolzano per drogheria si intende dettaglio di detersivi, cosmetici, erboristeria, igiene alla persona.
> E nel resto d'Italia cosa si vende in drogheria?
> E in Ticino i termini quali sono, allora?



La drogheria sta diventando desueta anche in Italia, con l'avvento dei grandi supermercati, etc. Ma tradizionalmente (e se ne trovano comunque ancora, specie nei paesi piuttosto che le grosse città) è una bottega dove si vendono spezie per cucinare, liquori e dolciumi confezionati, prodotti alimentari (specie essicati o in barattolo, tipo funghi secchi, conserve, formaggi, salami, etc), talvolta qualche prodotto per la casa.


----------



## mario realini

Direi così: in una drogheria non si possono vendere medicinali (in senso stretto), nelle farmacie, al contrario, si possono trovare (anche) prodotti da supermercato, non soggetti a ricetta medica.


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> Direi così: in una drogheria non si possono vendere medicinali (in senso stretto), nelle farmacie, al contrario, si possono trovare (anche) prodotti da supermercato, non soggetti a ricetta medica.



Molto interessante.

Anche in Italia, da quello che ricordo, esistono diverse tipologie di negozi nella categoria diciamo farmaceutica.

Farmacia: è un negozio di cui è titolare un medico farmacista, e in cui si vendono medicinali di ogni tipo (del tipo con o senza ricetta, e anche per veterinaria), oltre a prodotti di bellezza, cura del neonato, prodotti "da bancone" (anticoncezionali, cerotti, disinfettanti...), a volte anche prodotti sanitari (stampelle, bilance, etc). 

Parafarmacia: un concetto più recente (non so se nel frattempo abbia cambiato nome con uno più elegante). Simile a una farmacia ma non gestita da un medico farmacista, può vendere gli stessi prodotti elencati sopra per una farmacia, ma non i medicinali che richiedono ricetta medica.

Erboristeria: vi si vendono prodotti naturali, come unguenti e medicamenti ricavati da piante o altre sostanze naturali (es. a base di propoli, arnica, pappa, reale, etc), tisane, saponi e altri prodotti per la cura personale (sempre a base di sostanze naturali), etc, talvolta preparati dall'erborista stesso.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so se è simile a quelle della Svizzera, ma nell'unica drogheria che c'era nel mio paese vendevano cose tipo: coloranti per cibi, acido acetilsalicilico, pectina, colla di pesce, insomma veleni vari da usare in cucina.


----------



## silver frog

infinite sadness said:


> Non so se è simile a quelle della Svizzera, ma nell'unica drogheria che c'era nel mio paese vendevano cose tipo: coloranti per cibi, acido acetilsalicilico, pectina, colla di pesce, insomma veleni vari da usare in cucina.



Uhm, no... in Svizzera ha comunque l'aspetto di una farmacia vera e propria (solo, non vendono i medicinali con ricetta medica).

Generalmente in Italia la drogheria tradizionale è più simile a un emporio invece. Prodotti alimentari (generalmente conservati) e talvolta prodotti per casa (come quelli descritti da te), andando dalla bottega molto specializzarta (prodotti gastronomici locali, cioccolateria e liquori) a quella "un po' di tutto" (tipo mini supermercato). 

La variabilità dipende dal fatto che hanno dovuto "adattarsi" in una nuova realtà economica.

Per esempio, in regioni come Piemonte, Emilia Romagna, Lombardia, dove ho più esperienza, la drogheria è quasi sempre un negozio molto rétro, stile primi '900 tipo questo, questo  o quest'altro - oggigiorno più un posto dove comprare le specialità, i "sapori tradizionali" antichi, che dove fare la spesa tutti i giorni.


----------



## catrafuse

Volevo segnalare una bella trasmissione quotidiana dedicata a questioni linguistiche trasmessa dalla Radio Svizzera: Il grillo 
La radio dei nostri vicini è davvero di ottima qualità!


----------



## mario realini

catrafuse said:


> Volevo segnalare una bella trasmissione quotidiana dedicata a questioni linguistiche trasmessa dalla Radio Svizzera: Il grillo
> La radio dei nostri vicini è davvero di ottima qualità!


 

La trasmissione, durata molti decenni, si chiamava "La Costa dei barbari". Aveva una cadenza settimanale ed era molto seguita. Ora è il Grillo. Ci si preoccupa, dunque, anche dello stato della lingua italiana in Ticino.
Riprendendo il discorso dei negozi di paese (o di centri cittadini) definiti anche "drogherie". Segnalo anche altre definizioni in uso quand'ero bambino. Un negozio di alimentari era definito spesso con i termini di "coloniali" o di "derrate alimentari", scritte poste all'esterno. La realtà, in Svizzera, è mutata assai prima che in Italia. I primi supermercati (MIGROS, poi più tardi CO-OP) sono apparsi già negli anni 50 e hanno ben presto sostituito i negozietti sotto casa. Adesso vi è la polemica sull'uso dell'inglese nei supermercati: la parola "SALE" la si trova di frequente ma la maggior parte dei clienti non sa cosa significhi...


----------



## W-C.ch_Papier_Toilette

Direi anche, che nella lingua comune che si sente in Ticino, parecchie espressioni sono di influenza Svizzera-tedesca.


----------



## mario realini

Beh, insomma, l' attuale Cantone Ticino dal 1515 è appartenuto (come insieme di 8 baliaggi) ai cantoni svizzeri, poi fra la fine del 1700 all'inizio dell' 800 alla Repubblica elvetica (filo francese), poi come Cantone svizzero indipendente (Repubblica e Cantone Ticino) dal 1803 al 1848 e, infine, come stato federato dal 1848 fino ad oggi. Il "dominio" svizzero tedesco ha dunque avuto la sua influenza in molte cose, comprese quelle linguistiche.

Due parole (tipicamente lombarde) oramai "fuori uso".  PRESTINO = PANETTERIA, PRESTINAIO= PANETTIERE. Quand'ero bambino (anni 50) si usavano ancora e si potevano leggere anche come insegna. Ora, almeno qui nella Svizzera italiana, anche le versioni dialettali "prestìn" e "prestinée" non vengono più usate.


----------



## silver frog

Mi sovviene un'altra espressione elvetica recentemente appresa e che risulterà poco familiare ai parlanti italici: 

BANDITA DI CACCIA

Stampato su cartelli che in Italia riporterebbero la scritta: "Divieto di Caccia".


----------



## marco.cur

silver frog said:


> Mi sovviene un'altra espressione elvetica recentemente appresa e che risulterà poco familiare ai parlanti italici:
> 
> BANDITA DI CACCIA.


Bandire significa mettere al bando. È una dicitura molto comune anche in Italia, o almeno lo era.


----------



## silver frog

marco.cur said:


> Bandire significa mettere al bando. È una dicitura molto comune anche in Italia, o almeno lo era.



Be', il significato di bandire è chiaro, ma onestamente non ho mai letto in Italia un cartello con scritto "Bandita *di* caccia". 

Ho visto, qualche rara volta in Italia, "bandita *la* caccia".


----------



## marco.cur

Io l'ho visto spesso, soprattutto nelle foreste demaniali, però sinceramente è da parecchi anni che non lo vedo. È probabile che sia caduto in disuso, comunque mi piace.


----------



## mario realini

"Bandita di caccia" è un termine ufficiale (della "Repubblica e Cantone Ticino") che dura da quando esiste lo Stato (1803). In alcuni casi termini usati impropriamente sono stati cambiati (o stanno per essere cambiati). Per esempio "parcheggio" (dal ted. Parkplatz) viene progressivamente sostituito con "posteggio".  Un termine molto in uso in Svizzera , dove il tiro è lo sport nazionale, è "stand di tiro". Da qualche anno si usa (anche) il vocabolo "poligono di tiro". Le "rotatorie" qui vengono ancora definite "rotonde". Certo che una certa specificità di linguaggio la si nota: il turista italiano (non del nord) che viene per la prima volta in Ticino rimane deluso dal vedere tante cose un po' diverse e che esiste anche un altro mondo italofono. Però non siamo ancora come Canadà, Stati Uniti o Brasile quanto a "diversità" di lingua. Piuttosto è il declino (almeno percentuale) dell' italiano che preoccupa. Mi pare di averlo già scritto: dal 12% di parlanti del 1970 si è giunti al 6,5%, in pratica quasi solo gli abitanti di Ticino e Valli grigioni italiane (dove l'italiano è la sola lingua ufficiale).


----------



## gc200000

mario realini said:


> "Bandita di caccia" è un termine ufficiale (della "Repubblica e Cantone Ticino") che dura da quando esiste lo Stato (1803). In alcuni casi termini usati impropriamente sono stati cambiati (o stanno per essere cambiati). Per esempio "parcheggio" (dal ted. Parkplatz) viene progressivamente sostituito con "posteggio".  Un termine molto in uso in Svizzera , dove il tiro è lo sport nazionale, è "stand di tiro". Da qualche anno si usa (anche) il vocabolo "poligono di tiro". Le "rotatorie" qui vengono ancora definite "rotonde". Certo che una certa specificità di linguaggio la si nota: il turista italiano (non del nord) che viene per la prima volta in Ticino rimane deluso dal vedere tante cose un po' diverse e che esiste anche un altro mondo italofono. Però non siamo ancora come Canadà, Stati Uniti o Brasile quanto a "diversità" di lingua.



Sicuramente direi "bandita LA caccia", ma le altre le uso indifferentemente: parcheggio/posteggio, rotatoria/rotonda. In italiano credo sia più comune "poligono di tiro".


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> il turista italiano (non del nord) che viene per la prima volta in Ticino rimane deluso dal vedere tante cose un po' diverse e che esiste anche un altro mondo italofono.



Delusione è un concetto molto soggettivo. Personalmente non credo di conoscere molti italiani che siano rimasti "delusi" della Svizzera, anzi io ho visto che suscita simpatia e interesse in loro scoprire le differenze culturali (parlo delle istituzioni diverse, le tradizioni, gli usi, etc) e linguistiche (queste ultime spesso insospettate prima di arrivare in Ticino). 

E le differenze linguistiche, specie il lessico e le espressioni di cui si è discusso finora nel filone, si sentono anche per chi, come me, non ha fatto molti chilometri per attraversare il confine. 

Io personalmente lo trovo molto stimolante.

A proposito del "telefonino" / "cellulare" (come viene detto comunemente in Italia), non ricordo se in questo thread sia stata data spiegazione del termine _*Natel*_ usato anche nella Svizzera italiana.

Il termine viene dal tedesco: Natel = *N*ationales *A*uto*TEL*efon, in seguito NAtionales TELefon.

Altre informazioni, dalla Wikipedia:



> Natel è un termine usato pressoché esclusivamente in Svizzera e nel Principato del Liechtenstein per definire il telefono cellulare.
> La parola ebbe origine nel 1975, quando La Posta Svizzera, allora denominata PTT (Posta, Telefono e Telegrafo), decise di introdurre in Svizzera una rete di telefonia mobile per i veicoli, chiamata Nationales Auto-telefonnetz (rete nazionale telefonica per le auto), nel quadro del programma di promozione economica del Consiglio federale. Lo smantellamento delle PTT (1998) portò alla nascita della Swisscom, attuale leader nazionale nel campo della telefonia, e il termine Natel fu registrato. Ancora oggi è l'unica a poterlo utilizzare a scopi commerciali; nonostante questo e la liberalizzazione del mercato delle telecomunicazioni, avvenuta poco tempo dopo, in Svizzera Natel è usato come sinonimo di telefonino in tutte le sue regioni linguistiche, indipendentemente dalla compagnia telefonica. Al di fuori della Svizzera, la parola è praticamente sconosciuta (la stessa cosa che capita con il termine TMTV, ossia Terminale Mobile di Telecomunicazione Vocale).


----------



## mario realini

Ottima precisazione! 
Cambio argomento. In Svizzera si è incuriositi per l'uso, in Italia, del termine "groviera" o "gruviera". Si allude evidentemente a un formaggio. Devo dire che qui questo termine non esiste e, in ogni caso, non è accettato come traduzione di "Gruyère". Il secondo , dopo l' Emmental/Emmentaler, più noto formaggio svizzero viene fabbricato soprattutto nella Gruyère, regione del Canton Friburgo che ha la sola traduzione in tedesco..."Greyerz".


----------



## silver frog

Vero. In Italia i nomi di questi formaggi vengono a volte "adattati" chiamandoli col nome del posto invece dell'aggettivo. 

In Ticino non ho mai trovato "*groviera*/*gruviera*" ma solo "*gruyère*" (che peraltro dovrebbe essere pure marchio registrato, almeno in Svizzera). 

C'è da dire, però, che in Italia il termine _groviera_ è un termine generico per indicare una certa _tipologia_ di formaggi, simili al _gruyère_ della città di _Gruyères_ del distretto _Gruyère_ del Canton Friburgo... ma che include anche formaggi di origini diverse, ad esempio formaggi francesi delle zone limitrofe, come il Comté e il Beaufort.

Per quanto riguarda i nomi tedeschi di formaggi svizzeri, in Italia non si sente dire *Emmentaler*, ma *Emmental*, benché Emmental sia il nome del posto d'origine (il nome vuol dire letteralmente Valle dell'Emme, che si trova nel Canton Berna) e Emmentaler sia l'aggettivo, _(formaggio) dell'Emmental_.

Eppure, in Italia il famoso formaggio olandese viene chiamato propriamente col suo nome *Leerdammer*, e non *Leerdam*, che è il luogo di origine.

A volte il modo di chiamare i formaggi in italiano è misterioso... come l'ingrediente segreto dell'*Appenzeller*.


----------



## elena73

mario realini said:


> Ottima precisazione!
> Cambio argomento. In Svizzera si è incuriositi per l'uso, in Italia, del termine "groviera" o "gruviera". Si allude evidentemente a un formaggio. Devo dire che qui questo termine non esiste e, in ogni caso, non è accettato come traduzione di "Gruyère". Il secondo , dopo l' Emmental/Emmentaler, più noto formaggio svizzero viene fabbricato soprattutto nella Gruyère, regione del Canton Friburgo che ha la sola traduzione in tedesco..."Greyerz".



Comunque non ci sono regole su come una lingua acquisisce termini stranieri. Faccio un esempio: se i francesi a teatro invece di dire: 'bravi!!' dicono comunque 'bravo!!' (anche al plurale), beh.. è la loro lingua. 
Una volta che il termine è stato importato non ci sono più regole su come poi viene gestito. 
E' come quando hai venduto un appartamento e lo ristrutturano.. anche se a te non piace, non è più tuo.
Landesknecht è diventato lanzichenecco in italiano? Beh.. all'epoca avranno avuto le loro brave ragioni.


----------



## mario realini

In lingua tedesca (o francese) "mafia" e "razzìa" hanno significati diversi o, quantomeno, ....meno "pesanti" dell'originario termine italiano.


----------



## elena73

mario realini said:


> In lingua tedesca (o francese) "mafia" e "razzìa" hanno significati diversi o, quantomeno, ....meno "pesanti" dell'originario termine italiano.



Il _senso_ di questa osservazione, peraltro errata (con mafia in tedesco si intende 'mafia' http://de.thefreedictionary.com/mafia ),  non l'ho veramente capito.


----------



## marco.cur

elena73 said:


> E' come quando hai venduto un appartamento e lo ristrutturano.. anche se a te non piace, non è più tuo.



In una riga c'è tutto quello che si potrebbe dire in dieci pagine. Bella sintesi.


----------



## Nunou

Ma quanti interventi per questo argomento!!! Non ho tempo di leggerli tutti e spero di non ripetere qualcosa di già detto. Comunque, se volete farvi una cultura sullo "Svizzero italiano" guardate un po' qui:

http://www.svizzionario.ch/ 

Il vero italiano è uno solo ma, nella lingua corrente, in Ticino esistono sul serio molte parole/modi di dire che subiscono influenze dialettali o linguistiche (tedesco e francese). All'inizio è un po' sconcertante ma col tempo diventa interessante e divertente!!


----------



## mario realini

elena73 said:


> Il _senso_ di questa osservazione, peraltro errata (con mafia in tedesco si intende 'mafia' http://de.thefreedictionary.com/mafia ), non l'ho veramente capito.


 

L'intervento della Guardia di finanza italiana nelle sedi italiane di banche svizzere è apparsa (con grandi titoli) sui quotidiani svizzeri come "razzia"...In Italia non si è capito il senso. Significa che "razzìa" in francese e tedesco non ha proprio il medesimo significato. La parola "mafia" poi, viene usata spesso con significati ... banali, diciamo così, senza riferimento alla vera mafia. Mi sono spiegato ?


----------



## MünchnerFax

In tedesco _Razzia_ significa semplicemente un _blitz_ delle forze dell'ordine, un'irruzione o una perquisizione. Pensandoci, è buffo che i tedeschi usino una parola italiana e noi usiamo una parola tedesca.


----------



## elena73

MünchnerFax said:


> In tedesco _Razzia_ significa semplicemente un _blitz_ delle forze dell'ordine, un'irruzione o una perquisizione. Pensandoci, è buffo che i tedeschi usino una parola italiana e noi usiamo una parola tedesca.



 Paese che vai usanza che trovi. 

Mario, se leggi nel dizionario tedesco comunque (ti ho messo il link appositamente), come primo significato quando un tedesco dice mafia intende mafia, non un'altra cosa dal significato meno 'pesante'.


----------



## mario realini

MünchnerFax said:


> In tedesco _Razzia_ significa semplicemente un _blitz_ delle forze dell'ordine, un'irruzione o una perquisizione. Pensandoci, è buffo che i tedeschi usino una parola italiana e noi usiamo una parola tedesca.


 

Davvero, ottima osservazione!


----------



## Nunou

furs said:


> Ma scusa il professionista che ti fa la dichiarazione dei redditi, come lo chiami? Ragioniere no, commercialista, no, allora?



Non ci sono commercialisti e ragionieri ma esistono le "fiduciarie". Si occupano di seguire gli interessi finanziari e patrimoniali (imposte comprese) delle imprese, delle persone molto facoltose e anche dei furbetti stranieri che trovano più vantaggioso piazzare i loro averi in Svizzera. 

Un'altra differenza a livello di definizioni professionali: esiste l'amministratore d'immobili ma la società che si occupa di amministrazione d'immobili viene comunemente definita "gerenza". 

Chi invece si occupa di effettuare analisi in laboratorio, generalmente non viene definito tecnico di laboratorio ma "laboratin/e" come in francese. 

Mi fermo qui perché la lista di termini diversi è molto variata e lunga...


----------



## silver frog

Criptico incontro lessicale del giorno: "*prodotti di alchimia*" - espressione che compariva in una lista di vari generi di prodotti (comuni!) acquistabili in un negozio lungo strada.

Purtroppo non ho avuto modo di scoprire cosa si intendesse con questa espressione, spero verranno in soccorso i "nativi".


----------



## mario realini

Negozio in che località?...


----------



## Nunou

Non ho mai sentito o visto questa definizione ma credo si riferisca a prodotti  tipo pozioni, tisane e via discorrendo.....
Qualcosa di simile alla più comune erboristeria ma con poteri di tipo esoterico.... 

Più semplicemente, potrebbe anche trattarsi di un modo più "colorito/enfatico" per definire prodotti a base naturale con virtù terapeutiche o pseudo-terapeutiche....forse solo un modo per attirare l'attenzione. Ricordo che il marketing s'inventa di tutto pur di  far vendere...


P.S.: Occhio che non sono "nativa" però...ci sono arrivata per intuito!!!

Spezzo una lancia in favore dei "nativi" e tengo a precisare che da queste parti, oltre che dai dialetti locali, siamo quotidianamente sollecitati da almeno un altro paio di lingue. In queste condizioni è praticamente impossibile che la lingua corrente e parlata rimanga "pura".  Agli eventuali interessati, propongo una specie di gioco di "decifrazione". Vediamo un po' a cosa vi fanno pensare questi termini.....

Mantello
Stracchino
Buralista
Bruga
Ghello
Ghette
Gibollo
Dormia
Monitore
Sonografia
Ramina
Trattanda
Cassa malati
Chiosco
Esperimento
Sagex
Servisol
Vignetta
Zucchino


O.K...direi che per ora basta...


----------



## elena73

Chiosco --> l'edicola?
Vignetta --> (l'adesivo-pass autostradale..  )
Mi dici lo zucchino e lo stracchino??


----------



## Nunou

Brava Elena!!!
Lo zucchino, oltre che al noto vegetale, qui si riferisce anche a uno svizzero tedesco. 
Quanto allo stracchino, è sempre un formaggio ma non lo stesso che in Italia. Qui definiscono così un tipo di gorgonzola...credo quello più cremoso. Dico credo, perché ancora non son mai riuscita a capirlo neppure io. Anzi, approfitto dell'occasione per chiedere delucidazioni in merito al Sig. Realini. Grazie!!!


----------



## mario realini

Come ticinese non dico niente... ma il quiz sopra è mica male!
Aggiungo una notizia inserita poco fa in TELETEXT (il "Televideo" svizzero). Riguarda il fatto che le città svizzere sono cosmopolite: a Ginevra solo il 56% della popolazione ha il "passaporto rosso", a Lugano solo il 63% degli abitanti sono cittadini svizzeri (e sono inclusi i residenti con doppio passaporto). Quindi è proprio vero quanto detto sopra circa la difficoltà di mantenere una certa "purezza" linguistica. Nell'articolo che ho citato si fanno confronti con l'estero: a Bologna, per esempio, i "non italiani" sono solo il 4%. Altra situazione!

Stracchino nella Svizzera italiana ?....E' un termine che viene usato come sinonimo di Gorgonzola.


----------



## Nunou

mario realini said:


> Come ticinese non dico niente... ma il quiz sopra è mica male!
> Aggiungo una notizia inserita poco fa in TELETEXT (il "Televideo" svizzero). Riguarda il fatto che le città svizzere sono cosmopolite: a Ginevra solo il 56% della popolazione ha il "passaporto rosso", a Lugano solo il 63% degli abitanti sono cittadini svizzeri (e sono inclusi i residenti con doppio passaporto). Quindi è proprio vero quanto detto sopra circa la difficoltà di mantenere una certa "purezza" linguistica. Nell'articolo che ho citato si fanno confronti con l'estero: a Bologna, per esempio, i "non italiani" sono solo il 4%. Altra situazione!



Sulla fatto che la Svizzera sia un paese cosmopolita non ci sono dubbi ma non credo che la mancanza di purezza linguistica sia dovuta al colore del passaporto. Tengo a precisare che io mi riferivo piuttosto al fatto che in questo Paese ci sono ben 4 lingue nazionali....



mario realini said:


> Stracchino nella Svizzera italiana ?....E' un termine che viene usato come sinonimo di Gorgonzola.



Sinonimo? Allora com'è possibile che al supermercato, davanti a me,  una signora abbia prima chiesto 3 etti di gorgonzola e subito dopo altri due di stracchino?!!!! Stavo per bloccare tutti e fare una figura del cavolo quando ho visto la commessa prendere un'altra forma di gorgonzola.... 

Deve quantomeno trattarsi di un tipo diverso di gorgonzola!!! Prima o poi lo scoprirò...


----------



## mario realini

Ho appena guardato la definizione di "stracchino" su Wikipedia. Mica male, mi pare. Sopra volevo solo dire che, nell'uso (dialettale) comune, si usa spesso "strachìn" invece di Gorgonzola. Mio padre mi raccontava del formaggio fatto con latte munto da mucche stanche (stracche)... mi è sempre parsa una barzelletta, invece è vero!


----------



## silver frog

mario realini said:


> Negozio in che località?...



In una via che scende verso Paradiso, ero sull'autopostale. 




Nunou said:


> Non ho mai sentito o visto questa definizione ma credo si riferisca a prodotti  tipo pozioni, tisane e via discorrendo.....
> Qualcosa di simile alla più comune erboristeria ma con poteri di tipo esoterico....



No, le altre cose che vendeva erano "normali"... ma ci ripasserò per controllare di nuovo.


----------



## mario realini

Tanto per dire quanto "conti" la lingua italiana in un importante Cantone come quello dei Grigioni.
Andreas Wieland, direttore dell'Hamilton Bonaduz AG e presidente di  Graubünden Ferien, ha definito gli idiomi romanci e l'italiano (ufficiali nel Canton GR) "senza rilevanza" e "folcloristici". Il tipo si è espresso davanti a un uditorio (studenti?) dell'Alta scuola pedagogica (ex Magistrale) di Coira.


----------



## Montesacro

mario realini said:


> Tanto per dire quanto "conti" la lingua italiana in un importante Cantone come quello dei Grigioni.
> Andreas Wieland, direttore dell'Hamilton Bonaduz AG e presidente di  Graubünden Ferien, ha definito gli idiomi romanci e l'italiano (ufficiali nel Canton GR) "senza rilevanza" e "folcloristici". Il tipo si è espresso davanti a un uditorio (studenti?) dell'Alta scuola pedagogica (ex Magistrale) di Coira.



Buono a sapersi.

Per curiosità, l'italiano è lingua ufficiale solo nelle valli dove effettivamente si parla (Mesolcina, Bregaglia, Poschiavo) o in tutto il cantone dei Grigioni?


----------



## Nunou

Indipendentemente dalle regioni geografiche o cantoni in cui si parlano, romancio e l'italiano sono lingue ufficiali a livello nazionale, esattamente come il tedesco e il francese. Questa la "teoria"...in realtà vengono sovente considerate lingue meno importanti (se non addirittura ignorate) perché parlate da meno persone. Succede soprattutto in ambito politico ed economico.


P.S.: In una parte del cantone dei Grigioni si parla romancio, l'italiano si parla nel canton Ticino.


----------



## mario realini

Una risposta un po' istituzionale: effettivamente nella Costituzione federale vengono citate le quattro "lingue ufficiali" . tedesco, francese, italiano, reto-romancio (romancio grigione). Fuori dalla Svizzera vi è un'interpretazione un po' troppo estesa dell'articolo costituzionale in questione. In realtà si preferisce dire quale è la "lingua ufficiale" e non la lingua parlata. Poi vi è il "criterio di territorialità". In Ticino la lingua italiana è la SOLA "lingua ufficiale": quindi, per es. , il tedesco è in pratica vietato per ogni affare ufficiale. Solo un comune ticinese, il comune walser di Bosco/Gurin, ha il tedesco come seconda lingua ufficiale. Nel canton Grigioni la lingua ufficiale è di esclusiva competenza comunale: secondo una recente (contestata) legge un comune può decretare come lingua ufficiale quella parlata dal 40% degli abitanti. Tutti i comuni del "Grigioni italiano" (Mesolcina, Calanca, Bregaglia, Valposchiavo) hanno ovviamente l'italiano come UNICA lingua ufficiale. Per completare: in Svizzera vi sono solo due città ufficialmente bilingui: Friburgo (capitale del Cantone omonimo): francese e tedesco, Bienne (seconda città del Canton Berna). tedesco e francese.


----------



## laurentius87

elena73 said:


> Chiosco --> l'edicola?
> Vignetta --> (l'adesivo-pass autostradale..  )
> Mi dici lo zucchino e lo stracchino??



Chiosco si dice anche in Italia, non è necessariamente un'edicola (pensa ai chioschi che vendono alimentari o fiori) ma può esserlo.

_*chiosco *‹chiò·sco› s.m. (pl. -chi)_
2. Piccola costruzione in muratura o d’altro materiale, eretta in luogo pubblico per la vendita di bibite, giornali, fiori, ecc.
(Devoto-Oli 2009)


----------



## Montesacro

Mi vorrei soffermare sui Grigioni.
L'italiano è unica lingua ufficiale nei comuni del "Grigioni Italiano". Benissimo.
Allo stesso modo immagino che nel comune di Coira sia ufficiale solo il tedesco, giusto?

E per quanto riguarda le istituzioni cantonali?
La produzione legislativa cantonale immagino che sia redatta in tutte e tre le lingue (tedesco, italiano, romancio), giusto?

E la polizia?
Esiste una polizia cantonale?
Se sì, se uno entra in una stazione di polizia cantonale può parlare indifferentemente in una delle tre lingue ufficiali? Oppure deve usare per forza l'italiano a Poschiavo, il romancio in engadina, il tedesco a Coira?


----------



## mario realini

Effettivamente il Cantone dei Grigioni è il più complicato fra gli Stati svizzeri. Giusto quanto dici per le istituzioni. Nel Parlamento (Gran Consiglio) ogni deputato parla, di solito, nella propria lingua. Comunicati stampa statali, leggi, rapporti commissionali sono sempre scritti nelle tre lingue. In Svizzera le polizie sono tutte cantonali (non esistono polizie "svizzere"). Quella del Canton Grigioni ha agenti provenienti dalle tre regioni linguistiche. Non si può pretendere che un poliziotto sappia una lingua "letteraria" ma, di solito, si arrangiano. C'è poi un aspetto, quello turistico, che impone (quasi) a molti agenti di sapere anche l'inglese. Il Canton Grigioni è infatti, nettamente, il più importante cantone turistico svizzero e quindi l'inglese è più che utile. Utile anche l'italiano, in Alta Engadina, vista l'importante presenza di italiani del nord.


----------



## elena73

laurentius87 said:


> Chiosco si dice anche in Italia, non è necessariamente un'edicola (pensa ai chioschi che vendono alimentari o fiori) ma può esserlo.



Laurentius, ti dovresti chiedere perché sono andata a colpo sicuro.... 
Beh, semplice: Kiosk è l'edicola in tedesco, TELETEXT è parimenti tedesco, Vignette è una parola tedesca (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vignette ). 

E' chiaramente il frutto dell'influenza di altre lingue...

Una cosa che mi interessa chiedere a Mario: come si fa a sentirsi un'unica nazione quando per comunicare con uno svizzero tedesco (e ce ne sono tanti che parlano solo dialetto + tedesco) uno svizzero italiano (o di lingua francese) deve ricorrere all'inglese (o magari non c'è modo nemmeno di comunicare)???

E' una cosa che mi sono sempre chiesta. E ti giuro non c'è un intento polemico, è proprio che NON CAPISCO, me lo potresti spiegare?


----------



## mario realini

Alludi al Canton Ticino come "nazione" penso. Innanzitutto la Svizzera (come Germania e Austria) è uno stato federale. I Cantoni sono veri Stati. Ognuno di essi (sono 26) corrisponde  a quello che in Italia si chiama "Repubblica italiana". Svizzera corrisponde a Germania e ad Austria. Quindi, per il cittadino, il Cantone ha quasi tutti i poteri e i servizi che lo interessano direttamente (salvo difesa nazionale, politica estera e dogane). Non esistono gravi problemi di comunicazione. Risulta chiaro che questa "svizzeritudine" o "svizzerità" è un concetto , una sensazione, un modo di vivere difficile da spiegare.


----------



## furs

Piccola correzione OT (in quanto questione piu' di diritto costituzionale che linguistica): non puoi confrontare i 26 Stati/Cantoni con la Repubblica Italiana: si tratta di livelli diversi. L'Italia non e' (ancora) uno stato federale. Li puoi confrontare, ad esempio, con gli Stati degli USA: volendo impostare una proporzione aritmetica Ticino:Svizzera=California:USA.


----------



## Nunou

Elena,
interessante quesito il tuo!!! 
Infatti la Svizzera è una Confederazione o Stato Federale, non una Nazione. Hai mai sentito parlare di "Röstigraben"? 

Io riassumerei dicendo che se non sei svizzero tedesco e parli bene le lingue ti senti semplicemnte un po' meno frustrato. Personalmente preferisco parlare in inglese che in switzerdüch...ma non sempre ti lascian la scelta....
Le "differenze" non ci sono solo a livello linguistico ma anche per quanto concerne abitudini e mentalità.  

Penso però che la cosa più importante non sia tanto il "come" quanto il "riuscire a" comunicare e, messe a parte alcune teste di rapa, direi che generalmente si riesce a farlo con la maggioranza delle persone. 

Conviviamo pacificamente e ci sopportiamo cordialmente... anche se a volte succede ce ne diciamo dietro di tutti i colori, ognuno nella sua _prima_ lingua!!!


----------



## mario realini

furs said:


> Piccola correzione OT (in quanto questione piu' di diritto costituzionale che linguistica): non puoi confrontare i 26 Stati/Cantoni con la Repubblica Italiana: si tratta di livelli diversi. L'Italia non e' (ancora) uno stato federale. Li puoi confrontare, ad esempio, con gli Stati degli USA: volendo impostare una proporzione aritmetica Ticino:Svizzera=California:USA.


 
Certo: volevo solo mettere in evidenza che la "Repubblica e Cantone Ticino" è un vero Stato e che (come gli altri Cantoni) ha ampi poteri simili in Europa a quelli dei Länder germanici e austriaci. Non certamente simili ai (minimi) poteri delle Regioni italiane. Non è un problema da poco. Nei rapporti internazionali i Governi dei cantoni di confine del nord est hanno normali rapporti con Baviera, Vorarlberg, Baden Württenberg. Difficili, per contro quelli del Ticino con la Lombardia, perché i livelli, sono diversi.


----------



## elena73

Nunou said:


> Infatti la Svizzera è una Confederazione o Stato Federale, non una Nazione. Hai mai sentito parlare di "Röstigraben"?
> 
> Io riassumerei dicendo che se non sei svizzero tedesco e parli bene le lingue ti senti semplicemnte un po' meno frustrato. Personalmente preferisco parlare in inglese che in switzerdüch...ma non sempre ti lascian la scelta....
> Le "differenze" non ci sono solo a livello linguistico ma anche per quanto concerne abitudini e mentalità.
> 
> Penso però che la cosa più importante non sia tanto il "come" quanto il "riuscire a" comunicare e, messe a parte alcune teste di rapa, direi che generalmente si riesce a farlo con la maggioranza delle persone.
> 
> Conviviamo pacificamente e ci sopportiamo cordialmente... anche se a volte succede ce ne diciamo dietro di tutti i colori, ognuno nella sua _prima_ lingua!!!



No, non avevo mai sentito parlare del Röstigraben, ora l'ho cercato su wikipedia, grazie per l'informazione. In effetti non conosco benissimo la Svizzera (chi studia tedesco tende normalmente a evitare soggiorni a scopo linguistico in Svizzera, per la presenza così forte dello Schwyzerdütsch....). 

Molto interessante il tuo post, sì credo che il fatto di essere una confederazione faccia la differenza... Sarà che poi sono un po' abituata all'idea tradizionale 'una nazione, un popolo' (anche in tedesco si dice così, non è un'idea diciamo 'nostra'), per cui mi rimane davvero difficile comprendere... 

Mario cosa compone la 'svizzeritudine' (= i tratti comuni)?


----------



## mario realini

Svizzeritudine o Svizzerità...: difficile da sintetizzare. E' un modo di vivere, di avere esigenze, di pensare, ... che, nel corso di sette secoli, ha riunito piccole popolazioni urbane, semiurbane, di campagna e di montagna in un "insieme" , prima scoordinato (fino al 1848) poi coordinato (l' attuale Stato federale) con il nome di "Svizzera"  che non è un pezzo di Germania, di Francia e di Italia messi assieme ma...  un "insieme" assolutamente originale. Potrebbe anche non più esserci la Svizzera fra qualche anno (non si sa mai) ma la situazione non è quella del Belgio (che sta per scomparire) o della Scozia che potrebbe diventare repubblica. Spero di aver dato un'idea...

Faccio una domanda agli italiani:
Il termine "nipote" si riferisce a un figlio di un fratello. Però lo si usa anche per i figli dei figli. Qui, nella Svizzera italiana, in quest' ultimo caso è ancora usato il termine corretto di "abbiatico", persino in dialetto c'è la parola "biadigh". E in Italia ?...


----------



## furs

Devo dire che non l'avevo mai sentito. Tuttavia il dizionario Hoepli (on line) da' il termine abiatico (con una b sola) come 'regionalismo settentrionale' nel senso di nipote in linea diretta, figlio di figlio. Sospetto che sia usato solo in area lombarda, pero'.


----------



## mario realini

Grazie, ...si con una "b" sola. E' un fatto anche di chiarezza,... nel caso di successioni, eredità, la differenza non è da poco. In ogni caso: anche qui si usa "nipote", "nipotini" per i figli dei figli nel parlare comune. Se vi è un testo ufficiale, ovviamente, il termine "nipote" nel secondo caso è ritenuto sbagliato

I problemi linguistici non sono certamente ai primi posti delle discussioni anche qui nella Svizzera italiana. Però, ogni tanto, si parla dello stato di salute della lingua di Dante. Nella primavera scorsa, a Milano,  era stato presentato un volume edito dall'"Osservatorio linguistico della lingua italiana" dal titolo: LIPSI, lessico di frequenza dell'italiano parlato nella Svizzera italiana. 
Cose per specialisti o, quantomeno, per iniziati. Lo segnalo in quanto corregge alcune mie certezze sulla differenza fra italiano in I e italiano in CH.
In pratica la sigla ISSI, italiano statale della Svizzera italiana sostituisce il precedente IRP, italiano regionale ticinese. Sono cose molto complicate ma faccio un esempio. Il LIPSI contiene un confronto con il cosiddetto vocabolario di base che mostra che circa 1/3 dei termini considerati comuni in italiano non compare fra i circa 13'000 "types" (lemmi) più frequenti nell'italiano di Svizzera.

Si ammette che le differenze ci siano anche se non siamo al punto dell'inglese degli USA, del francese in Canadà o del portoghese in Brasile.

E' passato parecchio tempo dal mio ultimo intervento. Vorrei segnalare, su internet, un interessante sito dedicato agli "ELVETISMI" e ai "TICINESISMI". Basta scrivere sulla ricerca di Google uno dei due termini.


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Se oso pronunciarmi anch'io sulla questione (sono pure io svizzero e ticinese), avrei due osservazioni:

1) Non riesco a capire perché sia sempre così difficile da accettare che in Ticino (e nelle valli italofone del Cantone dei Grigioni) si parli italiano, proprio come in Italia. Ovviamente esistono regionalismi (nel lessico e nella pronuncia), come ce ne sono nelle diverse regioni d'Italia. I regionalismi sono forse un tantino più numerosi e più pronunciati nell'italiano svizzero a causa della barriera politica (un veneto, un toscano e un salentino parlano italiano in modo un po' diverso, ma sono in ugual misura influenzati dalle medesime istituzioni statali nazionali, dai medesimi canali televisivi, dalle medesime catene di supermercati ecc.; l'italiano di un ticinese - poiché i ticinesi stanno in Svizzera e non in Italia - invece subisce influssi un po' diversi).
Nessuno si stupisce che il tedesco, oltre ad essere la lingua della Germania, lo è anche dell'Austria, del Liechtenstein ecc. Nessuno si stupisce che il francese, oltre ad essere la lingua della Francia, lo è anche del Quebec, del Belgio meridionale ecc. Nessuno si stupisce che lo spagnolo, oltre ad essere la lingua della Spagna, lo è anche del Messico, della Colombia ecc.
Invece, per qualche strana ragione, gli italiani hanno la tendenza di credere che l'italiano possa essere soltanto la lingua dell'Italia. È sempre un'impresa erculea fare capire che in Ticino parliamo italiano come parlano italiano gli abitanti dell'Italia: non perché lo impariamo a scuola in parallelo a una fantomatica lingua chiamata "lo svizzero" oppure in parallelo al tedesco, bensì perché, come gli italiani, anche noi siamo di madrelingua italiana, a prescindere dai regionalismi e dal linguaggio istituzionale, che non può che essere un po' diverso.

2) A proposito di regionalismi e di italiano svizzero, esiste un divertente (ma tutt'altro che inattendibile) libriccino in cui sono riportate le differenze lessicali tra l'italiano d'Italia e quello della Svizzera italiana. Si chiama "Lo svizzionario" e ne consiglio la lettura (che è molto godibile) a tutti gli italiani che si pongono domande sul tema. www.svizzionario.ch

Grazie.


----------



## mario realini

Confermo quanto detto, con precisione, dal connazionale svizzeroitaliano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A livello di pronuncia devo dire che, da lombardo, l'accento del canton Ticino lo trovo naturale, molto simile a quello dei lombardi che abitano nel nord della lombardia.
I giornalisti della TV della Svizzera italiana spesso hanno un accento e una cadenza che a me risulta più naturale di quella del sud italia.
Esempio: 



Spoiler







Video approvato


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> giornalisti della TV della Svizzera italiana spesso hanno un accento e una cadenza che a me risulta più naturale di quella del sud italia.


Non sento cadenze particolari. Mi sembra un italiano "da telegiornale", svizzero o italiano che sia. Certo se lo confronti con Lino Banfi sembra più naturale pure a me.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Non sento cadenze particolari. Mi sembra un italiano "da telegiornale", svizzero o italiano che sia. Certo se lo confronti con Lino Banfi sembra più naturale pure a me.


Si, concordo. Diciamo che se un lombardo si sforzasse di parlare "impostato", limitando la cadenza, il risultato sarebbe più o meno lo stesso.
In altri termini, l'accento del canton Ticino non differisce molto dal Lombardo.  Potrei benissimo confondere un Ticinese per un Comasco, per esempio, se non usa vocaboli che noi italiani non usiamo.


----------



## Olaszinhok

A mio avviso, l'italiano svizzero  ha le caratteristiche tipiche della/e variente/i lombarda/e quanto alla pronuncia delle vocali,  mancanza del raddoppiamento fonosintattico e scempiamento delle geminate nei nessi consonantici gl, sc e gn intervocalici. Al mio orecchio, il ticinese ha un accento vagamente lombardo e più in generale settentrionale.


----------

